# Общедоступные форумы > Обучение собак или всё о дрессировке собак >  Вопросы по защите

## inna

Господа,ответьте мне на вопрос.На каких инстинктах должна работать собака атакуя по команде,спокойно стоящего человека? Может даже стоящего к ней спиной.Без какой либо провокации со стороны человека.Только команда хозяина и собака должна работать.Многое наверно зависит от темперамента собаки,потому как моя собака будет нападать на любого человека по моей команде.Но её этому не учили,она сама такая.А как этому учат более спокойных собак,реагирующих агрессивно ТОЛЬКО на активные действия фигуранта...Помогите разобраться,пожалуйста!Спасибо.

----------


## Arnold

Начнем с того, что обучение атаки на спокойно стоящего вопрос скорее технический, чем концептуальный (говоря о инстинктах). Собака работает на том инстинкте, на котором и базировалась предыдущая дрессировка. 
Атака на пассивного человека это вопрос взаимодействия в дрессировочном процессе проводника (по команде которого собака атакуе пассивного противника) и фигуранта (который должен стимулировать к этому собаку). 
Проще говоря собака в атаке на спокойно, стоящего, лежащего или седящего "включается" командой проводника. Задача фигуранта же чтобы собака умела вовремя включаться по команде и не ждать действий декоя.
Собака сделанная на *чистой "добыче"* знает, что нужно атаковать по-команде проводника пассивного человека, т.к. она за это получит вознаграждение-борьбу и отданный рукав (к примеру).
Собака же сделанная на *чистой "агрессии"* четко представляет, что даже спокойно стоящий человек, на которого показал проводник представляет угрозу.
Если во время дрессировки недостаточное воздействие оказывает проводник, т.е. собака ориентируется только не действия фигуранта или же наоборот, недорабатывает помощник, то выполнение такого упражнения представляется невозможным или же очень затруднительным для собаки.

----------


## inna

Хорошо Арнольд,спасибо за ответ! Скажи мне тогда,каким образом поднять интерес собаки к неподвижному фигуранту? Обычно на площадке фигурант провоцирует собаку на активные действия,собака включаеться и работает.Если он стоит не подвижно и не смотрит на собаку а в  сторону например.Собака не видет угрозы,каким образом она должна включиться? Уже взрослая,сделанная собака,отреагирует по команде,а молодая неопытная собака...Что скажешь?

----------


## inna

> Задача фигуранта же чтобы собака умела вовремя включаться по команде и не ждать действий декоя.


Это как? Что он должен сделать,но при этом остаться неподвижным? Не поняяятно...

----------


## inna

И кстати ещё,мне кажеться не кто не работает с собаками на *чистой* добыче или агрессиии..Надо задействовать оба состояния!

----------


## Arnold

УУу Инн, да уже подняла тему техники! А это уже отдельная и очень длинная песня, все зависит от собаки. 
А молодую и неопытную не надо на пассивного пускать.
Нужно подвести собаку к этому, а этот путь должен начинаться уже с первых занятий на площадке.
Собака должна усвоить, что работа может начаться не только с раздразнивания ее фигурантом, но равно, и с команды проводника, далее с ее атаки по этой команде. 
Это в двуз словах, ибо кадая собака индивидуальна.

----------


## Arnold

> И кстати ещё,мне кажеться не кто не работает с собаками на *чистой* добыче или агрессиии..Надо задействовать оба состояния!


Инна вопрос был про инстинкт, я ответил к примеру.

----------


## inna

> А молодую и неопытную не надо на пассивного пускать.
> Нужно подвести собаку к этому, а этот путь должен начинаться уже с первых занятий на площадке.
> Собака должна усвоить, что работа может начаться не только с раздразнивания ее фигурантом, но равно, и с команды проводника, далее с ее атаки по этой команде. 
> Это в двуз словах, ибо кадая собака индивидуальна.


Это ты подтвердил мои собственные размышления.Но вопрос остался открытым.В каком состоянии будет атаковать собака? Человек же не бежит ,не махает руками,соответственно не вызывает интереса и желания догнать.И так же человек не угражает,не кричит и не идёт на собаку..Значит он не представляет угрозы для самой собаки и хозяина.И тут вдруг звучит команда на атаку.Как сама собака понимает такую ситуацию? И вот,ещё сразу встаёт вопрос.Насколько жёсткой будет такая атака.Ведь собака не заведена,она должна включиться моментально...

----------


## Arnold

> И кстати ещё,мне кажеться не кто не работает с собаками на *чистой* добыче или агрессиии..Надо задействовать оба состояния!





> Это ты подтвердил мои собственные размышления.Но вопрос остался открытым.В каком состоянии будет атаковать собака? Человек же не бежит ,не махает руками,соответственно не вызывает интереса и желания догнать.И так же человек не угражает,не кричит и не идёт на собаку..Значит он не представляет угрозы для самой собаки и хозяина.И тут вдруг звучит команда на атаку.Как сама собака понимает такую ситуацию? И вот,ещё сразу встаёт вопрос.Насколько жёсткой будет такая атака.Ведь собака не заведена,она должна включиться моментально...


вот ты сейчас описываешь проблемы фигуранта... Нельзя собаку циклить только на действиях помощника! А команда на атаку должна восприниматься однозначно. 
Инн, у тебя вопрос методичный а не теоретический.

----------


## inna

Ты не до конца понял мой вопрос,что движет собакой которая пускаеться на неподвижного человека,который не чего ей не сделал))) Собака расслаблена ,она гуляет с хозяином,допустим,и тут ей указывают на человека и говорят взять. По идее собака должна среагировать...но ведь человек не представлял угрозы..

----------


## тайшет

Может не по теме,просто интересно-для чего так учить собаку?

----------


## inna

> Может не по теме,просто интересно-для чего так учить собаку?


Да нет,не кто не собираеться учить так,просто обсуждали эту тему и не могли придти к общему мнению :Ag: А вы что думаете по поводу..? Кстати в некоторых службах требуеться такая подготовка.

----------


## тайшет

На мой взгляд принцип инструментальной агрессии,хотя может я не прав,прсто насколько могу судить,не знаю в какой службе,кроме захвата террористов,можно использовать,и у собаки нервуха должна быть-ну очень хорошая :Ag: причинение повреждений или убийство как необходимое условие достижение цели-словарь психологических терминов

----------


## Arnold

> На мой взгляд принцип инструментальной агрессии,хотя может я не прав,прсто насколько могу судить,не знаю в какой службе,кроме захвата террористов,можно использовать,и у собаки нервуха должна быть-ну очень хорошаяпричинение повреждений или убийство как необходимое условие достижение цели-словарь психологических терминов


Почитайте российский норматив АПС : http://www.fps.org.ru/
или американский PSA : http://www.psak9.org/
А у собаки нервуха в любом случаей должна быть... чем сильнее тем лучше.

----------


## тайшет

А практическое применение данного навыка?Случай из жизни:расказал работник  милиции,один товарищ хорошо поддав,решил потренировать своего пса на прохожих,"фаскал" его на проходящих мимо,вызвали наряд,парень который рассказал,как раз и ездил на вызов,приехали ,кричат уберай собаку,он на них-итог собаку застрелили,мое мнение собака ,не в службах,городская должна атаковать либо по команде,либо при нападении,и при этом желательно не покалечить злоумышленника сильно.Я 7,5 лет проработал  кинологом в ЧОПе,случаи применения были,проблем очень много потом. :Ac:

----------


## Arnold

> А практическое применение данного навыка?Случай из жизни:расказал работник  милиции,один товарищ хорошо поддав,решил потренировать своего пса на прохожих,"фаскал" его на проходящих мимо,вызвали наряд,парень который рассказал,как раз и ездил на вызов,приехали ,кричат уберай собаку,он на них-итог собаку застрелили,мое мнение собака ,не в службах,городская должна атаковать либо по команде,либо при нападении,и при этом желательно не покалечить злоумышленника сильно.Я 7,5 лет проработал  кинологом в ЧОПе,случаи применения были,проблем очень много потом.


Ну в России виноват всегда, тот кто защищался. Естественно собака должна работать ТОЛЬКО ПО КОМАНДЕ или же на агрессию и прекращать свои действия по команде. 
А таких товарищей самих стрелять надо...

----------


## тайшет

Я с Казахстана,про Россию не знаю :Ap: но ребята потом этому типу так и сказали,что же касается применения собаки очень много законодательных нюансов,она проходит как спецсредство,поэтому ,лишний раз подумаешь,прежде чем защищаться,может тебе боком выйти

----------


## inna

В принципе практическое применение может быть только службах,но точно не у гражданских.Не имею понятия где бы я смогла применить это со своей собакой.Но вопрос заинтересовал,поспрашивала у знакомых дрессировщиков.Пока вариантов два,собака работает по пассивному человеку из за желания борьбы в конце,и второе что это просто отработанный навык,причём не самый лёгкий в подготовке.Ну и конечно огромную роль играет темперамент собаки.Третий вариант я рассматриваю как агрессивная неуравновешенная собака,которая хватает всех и всё...Хоть стоячего хоть лежачего :Ag:

----------


## Tatjana

> Господа,ответьте мне на вопрос.На каких инстинктах должна работать собака атакуя по команде,спокойно стоящего человека? Может даже стоящего к ней спиной.Без какой либо провокации со стороны человека.Только команда хозяина и собака должна работать.Многое наверно зависит от темперамента собаки,потому как моя собака будет нападать на любого человека по моей команде.Но её этому не учили,она сама такая.А как этому учат более спокойных собак,реагирующих агрессивно ТОЛЬКО на активные действия фигуранта...Помогите разобраться,пожалуйста!Спасибо.


Для чего это надо? :Ai: 
Такие действия от собаки будет хотеть только ненормальный проводник, у которого проблемы личного характера или комплексы. :0317:

----------


## inna

Таня,не кто не собираеться так дрессировать))) просто чисто теоритически зашёл спор и вот теперь ищем ответы :Ag:

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

Инна, ну умеешь ты развеселить! :Ap: 
Если, как ты говоришь, вопрос чисто теоретический, то не плохо бы как раз заглянуть в теорию. 
Многие псовые, да и кошачьи тоже, атакуют неподвижную жертву, только предварительно скрадывая ее (опускаю все предшествующее поведение  :Ab:  ), т.е затаиваясь до атаки, и лишь в целях сожрать. Даже если жертва повернута к ним лицом, пардон – мордой, и при этом неподвижна, хищник не полезет в лоб, он обойдет сзади, или спровоцирует поведение побега или обороны и только потом вцепится. Кстати, в одном из фильмов National Geografic как раз показали как захлебнулась атака львов, т.к. детеныш Гну не проявлял поведения жертвы – он был в таком шоке, что просто стоял, шатался под ударами лап и львицы какое-то время ходили вокруг не нападая. Ну, потом конечно же убили, когда тот дернулся от боли укуса.

Так вот, нормальная необученная собака не будет атаковать неподвижного человека по команде, если у нее не задействованы в этот момент инстинкты, включающие поведение нападения. 
Если же речь идет о собаке, 


> агрессивная неуравновешенная, которая хватает всех и всё


  , то даже такая осробъ  не будет атаковать в том смысле, который ты вкладываешь в слово атака. Ну разве что натравливающего удовлетворят укусы передними зубами за ноги жертвы.  :Ae: 

И зря такое принебрежение к гражданским нормативам. Атака неподвижного декоя/фигуранта есть в нескольких. Но в любом из них есть элемент, как говориться, запускающий наработанную собакой модель поведения. Это и стереотип ситуации, и наличие атрибутики - костюмов и т.п.
Методы подготовки зависят от качеств собаки, да и не все собаки способны на такую работу. Самое на мой взгляд главные свойства – высокий добычный инстинкт, жесткость (дабы хотеть и мочь бороться за эту добычу) и высокая активность собаки. Впрочем они главны в подготовке любого навыка защитной работы.  :Ag:

----------


## Tatjana

*Jekaterina Aljohhina*, подписываюсь под каждым словом! :0493:

----------


## inna

Кать привет! Тебе смешно,а я после случайного разговора на эту тему ночь не спала всё думала :Ag: И потом весь день на работе! И вот понимаю как мало я ещё знаю о защитной работе собак! Насчёт атаки диких животных ради пищи,я думаю что там другая ситуация. Там нападают не ради борьбы а ради выживание за счёт насыщения организма.



> Так вот, нормальная необученная собака не будет атаковать неподвижного человека по команде, если у нее не задействованы в этот момент инстинкты, включающие поведение нападения.


Ну я уже поняла что это отработанный навык,он же и включает собаку по команде :0197: 
Про неадыкватных собак согласна,не будет там серьёзной атаки на пассивную цель!



> Самое на мой взгляд главные свойства – высокий добычный инстинкт, жесткость (дабы хотеть и мочь бороться за эту добычу) и высокая активность собаки. Впрочем они главны в подготовке любого навыка защитной работы.


Кать,объясни почему так важен высокий добычный инстинкт при атаке спокойной цели? Или ты вообще говорила про собачие качества в общем?

----------


## Берн

У меня зенненхунд атаковал неподвижного человека...(упражнение такое было на соревнованиях - пуск метров с 40 на сидящего на стуле фигуранта) Никогда его к этому не готовили...почему пошел? Потому что антураж - поле, соревнования, мужик в костюме + желание борьбы - этого было выше крыши, при очень средней "добыче"...
ИМХО это "умение" у собаки либо есть, либо - нет...желание борьбы в нем - главная составляющая...И ни в коем случае никогда не приближать такие "экзерсисы" к "реалу"...только в "антураже"...Что бы и мысли у собаки не было что вне площадки такое может быть....

----------


## RobinGood

> Для чего это надо?
> Такие действия от собаки будет хотеть только ненормальный проводник, у которого проблемы личного характера или комплексы.


 :Ag:  :Ay: 
Татьяна, Вы наверное, очень далеки от служебного собаководства, а служба пса - это далеко не спорт на площадке, которым вы занимаетесь! Хотел бы Вас просветить,но применение таких требований в некоторых службах есть. 
Однако, Ваш узконаправленный кругозор в кинологии не дает вам возможности это понять, а тем более дать конструктивные объяснения по сути изначально заданного и обсуждаемого вопроса. 
Ваш ответ, на мой взгляд, откровенное хамство, свидетельствующее об очень низкой культуре. Работать с собаками, еще не означает, что надо опускаться на их уровень!  :Ax:

----------


## RobinGood

[QUOTE=Берн;2829]...желание борьбы в нем - главная составляющая... QUOTE]

Согласен на все 100 ! :Ay:

----------


## RobinGood

> У меня зенненхунд атаковал неподвижного человека...(упражнение такое было на соревнованиях - пуск метров с 40 на сидящего на стуле фигуранта) Никогда его к этому не готовили...почему пошел? Потому что антураж - поле, соревнования, мужик в костюме + желание борьбы - этого было выше крыши, при очень средней "добыче"...
> ИМХО это "умение" у собаки либо есть, либо - нет...желание борьбы в нем - главная составляющая...И ни в коем случае никогда не приближать такие "экзерсисы" к "реалу"...только в "антураже"...Что бы и мысли у собаки не было что вне площадки такое может быть....


Полностью согласен с основной мыслью топика: желание борьбы - главная составляющая!

Однако Ваш пример - это действия собаки на соревнованиях, где, как сказала Екатерина Алёхина, стереотип ситуации, наличие атрибутики - костюмов и т.п. вещей. На службе это все отсутствует. Есть только команда и цель.

----------


## Nubira

Хамство - это Ваш пост. Первое предупреждение. В следующий раз будет бан.

----------


## Берн

> На службе это все отсутствует. Есть только команда и цель.


 У меня не служебная собака. Для собаки, находящейся во владении гражданского лица от таих навыков "вне антуража" - один вред и опасность для окружающих. Формировать специально такой навык у "штатских" собак - незачем. Некоторые хозяева просто не понимают, насколько это опасно.Инструктор - не может не понимать...если таки не понимает - плохой инструктор...если понимает и делает - совсем плохой...

----------


## Tatjana

Робин Гуд , Сергей, Вы пришли сюда хамить?

Инна, скажи пожалуйста, так это у Сергея, владельца Робина возникла такая мысль о натравливании на спокойного человека, а то я тут не в курсе...??? 
С чего это он вдруг начал тут писать?

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

*Инна*
Атаку хищника в дикой природе запускают те же механизмы, каковые мы используем и в дрессировке. Так что ситуация не иная.

А чтобы оценить силу добычного инстинкта, опять же надо представлять какое поведение включает в себя этот инстинкт. Если кто-то думает что желание собаки гоняться за игрушкой – это добыча … то он глубоко ошибается.  :Ae: 
Добычный инстинкт - это желание обладать. Для этого собака должна хотеть преследовать, кусать и удерживать. И кстати, борьба – это добычное поведение, с подключением активного или пассивного поведения защитного инстинкта. А вовсе не эдакое суперменское качество и уж никак не цель инстинкта.  :Ab: 

В общем, без сильного желания добычи очень проблематично выработать у собаки включение в атаку и хватку при минимальных раздражителях. При отработке этого навыка, на первых этапах раздражителей от фигуранта должно быть достаточно, затем их число и интенсивность должна уменьшаться, оставив в конце лишь один-два. Стереотип ситуации – главный из них.

----------


## Tatjana

> В общем, без сильного желания добычи очень проблематично выработать у собаки включение в атаку и хватку при минимальных раздражителях. При отработке этого навыка, на первых этапах раздражителей от фигуранта должно быть достаточно, затем их число и интенсивность должна уменьшаться, оставив в конце лишь один-два. Стереотип ситуации – главный из них.


При этом база у всех собак проф. структур и спортивной-прикладной дрессировке, кто работает по защите, основана на смене мотиваций и канализировании на добыче.



> Однако, Ваш узконаправленный кругозор в кинологии не дает вам возможности это понять, а тем более дать конструктивные объяснения по сути изначально заданного и обсуждаемого вопроса.


Мой первый тренинг с профессиональным полицейским Фольке Сулима из Германии состоял еще в 1995 году. А последний в 2008г. с капитаном финской Армии, зам . начальника кинологической службы М. Коскенсало, кто не только готовит служебных собак в проф. стуктурах, но и отлично выступает на Чемпионатах Мира в спортивных дрессировках. Финская военная кинологическая школа считается одной из сильнейших в Европе.
Вам, Сергей, прежде чем выпячивать что-то из себя надо учиться, учиться и еще раз учиться, смотреть и слушать, смотреть и слушать!!! А выводы начнете делать, когда получите хоть какой-нибудь первый результат.

----------


## inna

Катя спасибо! Всё понятно разъяснила :Ax:  



> Инна, скажи пожалуйста, так это у Сергея, владельца Робина возникла такая мысль о натравливании на спокойного человека, а то я тут не в курсе...???


Ну это не натравливание а необходимый навык в работе для которой брался Робин! :Ad:

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

> Однако Ваш пример - это действия собаки на соревнованиях, где, как сказала Екатерина Алёхина, стереотип ситуации, наличие атрибутики - костюмов и т.п. вещей. На службе это все отсутствует. Есть только команда и цель.


*Сергей*, вы очень глубоко ошибаетесь. Вы поинтересуйтесь, в каких областях спецслужбы применяют защитных собак, узнайте у профессионалов, как построен тренинг и расспросите, в каких ситуациях собаки реально работали. Ваши заблуждения из-за незнания этих вопросов.

Ну уж раз начала, то если коротко и обобщенно:
Из четвероногих работников полиции опускаю специализированных собак, работающих по поиску наркоты, трупов, на идентификации запахов, поисково-спасательных и ИД-следовых. 
Вас же интересуют только работающие защитный навык? 
Большинство из таких носят специализацию «патрульная». Так вот, их используют для защиты проводника от возможного нападения при досмотре гражданского лица, а также его транспорта и имущества. При этом собака должна среагировать на агрессивные действия оппонента и ее задача – предотвратить нападение и удержать. С такими собаками долго и нудно отрабатывают варианты атак в помещениях, часто заваленных мебелью и хламом, в автомобилях, через препятствия, с различными помехами и т.п. А все это – стререотипы.
Другая сфера применения – при массовых скоплениях людей: разгон драк, выступлений, и т.д. Собаки работают на поводках на агрессивных, атакующих людей. А это – прямые раздражители защитного инстинкта.
Редчайшие случаи задержания убегающих преступников даже не требуют разжевывания. Загляните в законы о полиции любой страны в часть касающуюся применения спецсредства – собаки. Во многих даже с поводка не имеют право собаку спустить.

А уж если брать контртеррооор... то у редких спецподразделений, имеющих в составе К9, цель использования собаки-камикадзе при подавлении огневой точки - спасти человеческую жизнь. Отвлечь террориста на себя. И сфера применения таких собак довольно узка. И атакует она не одна, а при начале штурма. И тренинг специфичен. Знаю об одном из методов, где собаку ориентируют на запах оружейной смазки. И к такой работе подходит очень-очень малое число собак.

Подразделения по отлову беглых заключенных – там своя фишка. Следовая собака на такого выведет, а атаковать будет другая. 
Дорого слишком разбазаривать годами подготавливаемых элитных следовиков.

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

> Ну это не натравливание а необходимый навык в работе для которой брался Робин!


Что касается частной охраны, то у меня вызывает профессиональный интерес в каких случаях вы Сергей, как телохранитель, будете использовать самостоятельно работающую собаку?

Я вот порассуждала... Собака принесет вам больше проблемм, чем пользы. При сопровождении випа, в учреждения ,да и в банальный магазин, с собакой вы зайти не сможете. Остается сопровождение на улице, в машине, на природе. Если маршрут випа включает в себя хоть какое-то посещение здания - все, бодигард остается с собакой у дверей банка, а клиент, без охраны, сам решает могущие возникнуть проблеммы. А если на вашем пути на лужайке течная сука отметилась? Вы останетесь отдирать кобеля от пятна, нарушая порядок передвижения, ну разве что клиент попадется понятливый, подождет.

Решение проблеммы - оставлять собаку в машине на таких маршрутах. Но тогда, в случае передвижения в машине клиента, транспорт должен быть подходящий для этого, чтобы и окна открыть, дабы в солнце собака там не перегрелась, и чтобы клетку поставить. А тогда открытое окно - лишний риск заполучить неприятную закладочку...
Это так, примеры на вскидку.

----------


## inna

> При сопровождении випа, в учреждения ,да и в банальный магазин, с собакой вы зайти не сможете.


А я читала что собака выполняющая работу имеет право заходить в помещение.Это полицейские собаки,поводыри..Насчёт остальных не знаю.. :Af:

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

Да, Инна, это именно поводыри и собаки государственных служб, выполняющие рабочие обязанности. Просто так полицейский с собакой за мороженным зайти в магазин не может.
А телохрана дело частное. И владельцев здания эта причина не интересует.

----------


## RobinGood

> Робин Гуд , Сергей, Вы пришли сюда хамить?
> 
> Инна, скажи пожалуйста, так это у Сергея, владельца Робина возникла такая мысль о натравливании на спокойного человека, а то я тут не в курсе...??? 
> С чего это он вдруг начал тут писать?


Во-первых, здравствуйте Татьяна. 
Я пришел сюда хамить ????? Ну, да ладно.... не буду продолжать этот бессмысленный трёп. К сожалению, у меня на него совершенно нет времени.

Да, действительно, это у меня возникла необходимость в дрессировке Робина работать по пассивной цели. Получится, не получится - это вопрос другой, но как навык, он необходим для выполнения определенных задач. И хочу Вас заверить, что это совершенно никак не связанно с моими личными проблеммами или комплексами.

Я уже, достаточно, долгое время общаюсь с различными специалистами из разных стран мира, которые очень успешно готовят служебных собак. Мнения, по моему вопросу, достаточно не однозначные (разные методики, разные подходы и т.д.). Вот и решил я узнать мнение наших, отечественных специалистов. А так как, пароль для входа на форум у меня не сохранился, решил попросить задать вопрос Инну. Вот с чего вдруг я начал тут писать.

*Вам, Сергей, прежде чем выпячивать что-то из себя......*. :Ag:  :Ag:  

поверте, у меня есть намного больше оснований, как Вы говорить выпячиваться, чем у Вас, но мне это не позволяет делать мое воспитание и уважение к окружающим.

*надо учиться, учиться и еще раз учиться, смотреть и слушать, смотреть и слушать!!!  * 

А вот тут вот, не могу не согласиться!!!!

----------


## RobinGood

Здравствуйте Екатерина!

Для начала, хотел бы Вас поблагодарить за толковые, полезные, конструктивные и самое главное, ответы по теме моего вопроса.

*вы очень глубоко ошибаетесь. Вы поинтересуйтесь, в каких областях спецслужбы применяют защитных собак, узнайте у профессионалов, как построен тренинг и расспросите, в каких ситуациях собаки реально работали. Ваши заблуждения из-за незнания этих вопросов.

Ну уж раз начала, то если коротко и обобщенно:
Из четвероногих работников полиции опускаю специализированных собак, работающих по поиску наркоты, трупов, на идентификации запахов, поисково-спасательных и ИД-следовых. 
Вас же интересуют только работающие защитный навык? 
Большинство из таких носят специализацию «патрульная». Так вот, их используют для защиты проводника от возможного нападения при досмотре гражданского лица, а также его транспорта и имущества. При этом собака должна среагировать на агрессивные действия оппонента и ее задача – предотвратить нападение и удержать. С такими собаками долго и нудно отрабатывают варианты атак в помещениях, часто заваленных мебелью и хламом, в автомобилях, через препятствия, с различными помехами и т.п. А все это – стререотипы.
Другая сфера применения – при массовых скоплениях людей: разгон драк, выступлений, и т.д. Собаки работают на поводках на агрессивных, атакующих людей. А это – прямые раздражители защитного инстинкта.
Редчайшие случаи задержания убегающих преступников даже не требуют разжевывания. Загляните в законы о полиции любой страны в часть касающуюся применения спецсредства – собаки. Во многих даже с поводка не имеют право собаку спустить.*

Так и есть. Да и Закон об охране, тоже не исключение. Но бывают случаи, когда применение спец.средств, в том числе и собаки, адекватнее, чем применение огнестрельного оружия.

*А уж если брать контртеррооор... то у редких спецподразделений, имеющих в составе К9, цель использования собаки-камикадзе при подавлении огневой точки - спасти человеческую жизнь. Отвлечь террориста на себя. И сфера применения таких собак довольно узка. И атакует она не одна, а при начале штурма. И тренинг специфичен. Знаю об одном из методов, где собаку ориентируют на запах оружейной смазки. И к такой работе подходит очень-очень малое число собак.

Подразделения по отлову беглых заключенных – там своя фишка. Следовая собака на такого выведет, а атаковать будет другая. 
Дорого слишком разбазаривать годами подготавливаемых элитных следовиков.*

Сфера применение служебных собак, собственно говоря, для меня не новость. Приходилось сталкиваться. Хотя и Вашем обобщенном повествовании есть серьезные неточности, да и далеко не все сказанно. Ну, да Бог с ними, не об этом речь.

*Что касается частной охраны, то у меня вызывает профессиональный интерес.....* 

- простите, я не знаю Вашей профессии.

*в каких случаях вы Сергей, как телохранитель, будете использовать самостоятельно работающую собаку?

Я вот порассуждала... Собака принесет вам больше проблемм, чем пользы. При сопровождении випа, в учреждения ,да и в банальный магазин, с собакой вы зайти не сможете. Остается сопровождение на улице, в машине, на природе. Если маршрут випа включает в себя хоть какое-то посещение здания - все, бодигард остается с собакой у дверей банка, а клиент, без охраны, сам решает могущие возникнуть проблеммы. А если на вашем пути на лужайке течная сука отметилась? Вы останетесь отдирать кобеля от пятна, нарушая порядок передвижения, ну разве что клиент попадется понятливый, подождет.

Решение проблеммы - оставлять собаку в машине на таких маршрутах. Но тогда, в случае передвижения в машине клиента, транспорт должен быть подходящий для этого, чтобы и окна открыть, дабы в солнце собака там не перегрелась, и чтобы клетку поставить. А тогда открытое окно - лишний риск заполучить неприятную закладочку...
Это так, примеры на вскидку.*

Спасибо Екатерина - все это пища для размышления!!!! Хотя многие проблеммы отпадают сами сабой.

А про понятливого клиента - это  :Ay:  :Ag: 

*А телохрана дело частное. И владельцев здания эта причина не интересует.* 

......если только не получено разрешение владельца здания.......

----------


## RobinGood

Уважаемая Екатерина, единственное, что мне осталось непонятным из нашей дискуссии, так это Ваша цитата :




> ...... Самое на мой взгляд главные свойства – высокий добычный инстинкт, жесткость (дабы хотеть и мочь бороться за эту добычу) и высокая активность собаки.


Причем тут добычный инстинкт? За какую добычу будет бороться собака с человеком? (за кусок оторванных штанов, что ли).

Я понимаю Вашу фразу в контексте дрессировки спортивных собак. Там есть чётко выраженная добыча в виде экиперовки хэлпера и цель удовлетворения инстинкта добычи, вполне ясна. Но когда речь идет о человеке, спокойно подпирающего фонарный столб и нервно курящего.......

Есть мнение, что это исключительно технически поставленный навык.

----------


## Tatjana

> Да, действительно, это у меня возникла необходимость в дрессировке Робина работать по пассивной цели. Получится, не получится - это вопрос другой, но как навык, он необходим для выполнения определенных задач. И хочу Вас заверить, что это совершенно никак не связанно с моими личными проблеммами или комплексами.


А я разве что-то писала про Ваши комплексы? О Вас лично разговор не шёл вообще. 
Был задан вопрос любителем, даже не спортсменом  (да она активная, хорошо учиться и очень здраво рассуждает):



> На каких инстинктах должна работать собака атакуя по команде,спокойно стоящего человека? Может даже стоящего к ней спиной.


При тех проблемах агрессии собак, которые на протяжении многих и многих лет не поддаются полному контролю, когда погибают невинные дети, когда собака наносит смертельные травмы как животным, так и человеку, и общество  пытается всеми силами защититься от таких случаев, принимая совершенно безграмотные в отношении собак законы (движение зелёных, запреты различных служебных видов дрессировок, запрет на определённые породы и т.д), у любителя само-собой напрашивается вывод:



> Для чего это надо?
> Такие действия от собаки будет хотеть только ненормальный проводник, у которого проблемы личного характера или комплексы.


При чем тут Вы и Ваша собака???
Если Вы сюда пришли за советом, то озвучьте, в каких случаях и под какой государственной поддержкой (спец. подразделения, полиция и т.д.) может быть использована Ваша собака для атаки человека, находящегося в неподвижном состоянии? Для каких целей Вы готовитесь  использовать собаку? Почему, обучая собаку реальной против человека, Вы готовитесь у любителей? И что по этому поводу говорит законодательство?
А то разговор у нас получается как-то неконкретный... Вы хотите конкретных обсуждений, а сами очень обобщаете словом определённые задачи.
Тогда может быть действительно и реакция моя будет иной.
Применение гражданскими лицами таких собак с таким действиям может быть и противозаконной?
Почему Вы не идете за советом тогда в наши проф. структуры? Почему доверяете инет-обучению, а не реальным специалистам? Вы что-нибудь знаете об обучении полицейских собак в Эстонии? О нашем военном центре подготовки собак в Мурасте?



> А так как, пароль для входа на форум у меня не сохранился, решил попросить задать вопрос Инну. Вот с чего вдруг я начал тут писать.


Почему Вы, беря собаку для серьезных заданий, засылаете на мой любительский форум молодую девушку, которая только начала свой путь в собаководстве, разузнать о серьезных методах обучения реально работающих собак? Не вижу логики.

PS. 


> Таня,не кто не собираеться так дрессировать))) просто чисто теоритически зашёл спор и вот теперь ищем ответы


А это тогда как понимать?
Теоретически все-таки или практически для Робина? 
Вы уж все сначала определитесь...

----------


## inna

> Цитата:
> Сообщение от inna 
> Таня,не кто не собираеться так дрессировать))) просто чисто теоритически зашёл спор и вот теперь ищем ответы 
> 
> А это тогда как понимать?
> Теоретически все-таки или практически для Робина? 
> Вы уж все сначала определитесь...


Я почему то сразу подумала что вы об моей собаке :Ag: Просто в разговоре как то начали рассуждать на этот вопрос и не смогли найти точный ответ именно в теории.Да практики разговор пока не заходил :Ad: Застряли на теории :Ag:

----------


## Tatjana

> Я почему то сразу подумала что вы об моей собакеПросто в разговоре как то начали рассуждать на этот вопрос и не смогли найти точный ответ именно в теории.Да практики разговор пока не заходилЗастряли на теории


Инна, что ты!!! Ты как раз образец владельца такой собаки, как Гресси! Я уже тебе писала, что мой тебе респект за такое умелое содержание нелёгкой собаки, тренинг и совершенно грамотный взгляд на её достоинства! :Ax:  
Так что не переживай!

----------


## inna

> Инна, что ты!!! Ты как раз образец владельца такой собаки, как Гресси! Я уже тебе писала, что мой тебе респект за такое умелое содержание нелёгкой собаки, тренинг и совершенно грамотный взгляд на её достоинства! 
> Так что не переживай!


Спасибо Таня,мне на самом деле важна ваша оценка как моего первого тренера и учителя :Ax:

----------


## RobinGood

Татьяна, обменявшись любезностями, надеюсь теперь мы можем перейти непосредственно к теме данной ветки на этом форуме.

Постараюсь, поэтапно отвечать на Ваши вопросы. 

*Если Вы сюда пришли за советом,.......*

Да, так и есть. Хотел узнать мнение по данному вопросу местных кинологов.

*то озвучьте, в каких случаях и под какой государственной поддержкой (спец. подразделения, полиция и т.д.) может быть использована Ваша собака для атаки человека, находящегося в неподвижном состоянии?* 

Простите, кому эта поддержка должна осуществляться? Если Вы обо мне, то не стоит беспокоиться. Ответственность за недобросовестное содержание или использование служебной собаки лежит только на мне, а не на участниках форума и даже не на дрессировщике.

*Для каких целей Вы готовитесь использовать собаку?* 

Для служебных. Конечно, все будет зависить от подготовленности собаки и ее возможностей. Об этом было написанно выше. Я прекрасно отдаю себе отчет в том, что требования предъявляемые мною к служебной собаке, мягко говоря, не самые стандартные и не каждая собака может их потянуть. Но я уверен, что Робин не самый плохой в Эстонии материал для работы и попробовать стоит.

*Почему, обучая собаку реальной против человека, Вы готовитесь у любителей?* 

Этот вопрос мне понравился больше всего! Если Вы про хэлпера, то Татьяна, будьте любезны, посоветуйте мне пожалуйста хэлпера, который смог бы подготовить собаку по моим требованиям. Наверное, Вы знаете, что мы попробовали позаниматься, практически со всеми хэлперами в Таллинне. Все это происходило, далеко, не от наличия лишних материальных средств на счету...... Некоторые фигуранты откровенно хотели заработать денег, а не обучить собаку, некоторые по вывеской "Сделаем все, что нужно" тренировали по общепринятой схеме, некоторые говорили, занимайся ИПО и получишь собаку, которая сработает всегда и везде, а некоторые говорили, что подготовка собаки по моим требованиям или похожим, являентся Государственной тайной. Я не утрирую. В итоге, я остановился на одном (имя называть не буду), хорошо Вам знакомом фигуранте. Долго можно рассуждать хороший он или плохой, но он вызывает у меня доверие. А это то, на что сегодня мне приходиться операться. Более того, начиная с наших заводчиков в Чехии (в том числе и по папиной линии с Германии) и заканчивая, моими друзьями-хэлперами из различных стран мира, акцептирован, в один голос, был только он. Так как его действия на тренировках были самые логичные, своевременные (что не маловажно) и правильные. Безусловно, не без помарок!
Что же касается послушания, то инструктор у нас есть, и тут я с удовольствием доверяюсь ему, точнее ей.

*И что по этому поводу говорит законодательство?*

По какому поводу? Относительно гражданских собак - есть требования муниципалитета. Относительно служебных собак применяемых в охране, то регламентирующий закон - это закон об охране. Что касается требованний к подготовки служебников, то они минимальные. Если я не ошибаюсь, то КК1.

*А то разговор у нас получается как-то неконкретный... Вы хотите конкретных обсуждений, а сами очень обобщаете словом определённые задачи.*

На самом деле, вопрос был задан очень конкретный: мотивация собаки при работе на пассивную цель. Куда уж конкретнее..... Все остальное, касающееся применения собаки, считаю, никак не может повлиять на обсуждения вопроса.

*Применение гражданскими лицами таких собак с таким действиям может быть и противозаконной?*

В законе это не прописанно, а значит лирика. Правомерность применения подобных собак будет определять следственные органы, прокуратура и суд с участием адвокатов. Тфу-тфу, не дай Бог.


*Почему Вы не идете за советом тогда в наши проф. структуры?*

Некуда и некому.

*Почему доверяете инет-обучению, а не реальным специалистам?* 

Я доверяю реальным специалистам, которых знаю и чьи зобак видел в работе, точнее на службе. А интернет, это пока, самый удобный способ общения.

*Вы что-нибудь знаете об обучении полицейских собак в Эстонии? О нашем военном центре подготовки собак в Мурасте?*

О подготовке полицейских собак в Эстонии знаю очень мало, как вообщем-то, и о центре в Мурасте. Да и не особо меня это интересует. Для получения общей информации для развития, так мне не от кого там получать информацию, ну а если для подготовки Робина, то не вижу связи.

*Почему Вы, беря собаку для серьезных заданий, засылаете на мой любительский форум молодую девушку, которая только начала свой путь в собаководстве, разузнать о серьезных методах обучения реально работающих собак? Не вижу логики.*

Татьяна, не надо искать в этом логику. Выше я объяснил как это получилось. Я никого не засылал. Я попросил Инну задать этот вопрос на форуме, так как сам написать не мог. А читать, без регистрации, возможно.

----------


## Tatjana

> Там нападают не ради борьбы а ради выживание за счёт насыщения организма.


Инна, ты наверное слышала о рассказах про кровожадность волков, которые попадая в хлев режут все, что можно, а сьесть и унести могут только одну овцу или пару.
Так же будет вести себя собака, попавшая в курятник. Она перебьет всю птицу и скорее всего ничего не съест.
Ты понимаешь, откуда "ветер дует"? И что движет хищником в такой ситуации? :Ab:

----------


## Tatjana

> Простите, кому эта поддержка должна осуществляться?


Я не совсем точно выразилась. Закон Вам позволит применять собаку против спокойно стоящего человека?
 Вот эта фраза меня просто шокирует:



> Я понимаю Вашу фразу в контексте дрессировки спортивных собак. Там есть чётко выраженная добыча в виде экиперовки хэлпера и цель удовлетворения инстинкта добычи, вполне ясна. Но когда речь идет о человеке, спокойно подпирающего фонарный столб и нервно курящего.......


И я просто теряюсь, каким образом можно вести диалог...?



> Для каких целей Вы готовитесь использовать собаку?
> 
> Для служебных. Конечно, все будет зависить от подготовленности собаки и ее возможностей. Об этом было написанно выше. Я прекрасно отдаю себе отчет в том, что требования предъявляемые мною к служебной собаке, мягко говоря, не самые стандартные и не каждая собака может их потянуть. Но я уверен, что Робин не самый плохой в Эстонии материал для работы и попробовать стоит.


Тогда обратитесь к своей службе  по подготовке собаки. Интересно о каких секретных войсках идет речь?



> Этот вопрос мне понравился больше всего! Если Вы про хэлпера, то Татьяна, будьте любезны, посоветуйте мне пожалуйста хэлпера, который смог бы подготовить собаку по моим требованиям.


Мне кажется Вам мои советы были совершенно не нужны еще пару дней назад. :Ad: 



> Почему Вы не идете за советом тогда в наши проф. структуры?
> 
> Некуда и некому.


Что значит некуда? Если вы собрались применять собаку на службе, то Вам к служебникам, в Мурасте! 



> О подготовке полицейских собак в Эстонии знаю очень мало, как вообщем-то, и о центре в Мурасте. Да и не особо меня это интересует.


Ну, Вы даете... Хотите подготовить собаку к служебным целям, но опыт и знания служебников Вас не интересуют. :Ag:  Каламбурчик получается.



> Я доверяю реальным специалистам, которых знаю и чьи зобак видел в работе, точнее на службе. А интернет, это пока, самый удобный способ общения.


Тогда в чем вопрос? У Вас есть реальные специалисты, реальный фигурант, хорошая собака! Что еще надо для счастья? Удачи Вам на служебном поприще!
Я так и не поняла, что Вы тут ищете?

----------


## Tatjana

> На самом деле, вопрос был задан очень конкретный: мотивация собаки при работе на пассивную цель. Куда уж конкретнее..... Все остальное, касающееся применения собаки, считаю, никак не может повлиять на обсуждения вопроса.


Может и еще как! Как же Вы не понимаете...  Это тоже самое, как задать на этом форуме вот такой вопрос: если человеку распороть живот, то кишки вывалятся сами или их надо вытаскивать?

Вот такой вопрос Вы задали с моей точки зрения. 
Похоже до Вас не достучаться... :Ac:

----------


## Tatjana

> Причем тут добычный инстинкт? За какую добычу будет бороться собака с человеком? (за кусок оторванных штанов, что ли).


Как же Вы далеки от реального значения добычного инстинкта и его составляющих, используемые при обучении собак в защите!!! Так рассуждать, как Вы написали невежественно и неграмотно. И я бы с удовольствием обьяснила, но уверена, что в очередной раз буду непонята Вами и не вызову доверия. Так что считаю бесполезной тратой времени.

----------


## RobinGood

*Я не совсем точно выразилась. Закон Вам позволит применять собаку против спокойно стоящего человека?*

 :0317:  Извените, а Вам какая разница???? Я не грублю, просто других слов я подобрать я не могу.

*Вот эта фраза меня просто шокирует:*

А что шокирующего? Объясните, поведайте.

*И я просто теряюсь, каким образом можно вести диалог...?*

Только аргументами и фактами, а не эмоциями. 

*Тогда обратитесь к своей службе  по подготовке собаки. Интересно о каких секретных войсках идет речь?*

Такой службы нет. 
Речь идет не о воисках. Да и зачем Вам это знать вы так и не объяснили. От этого будет зависить Ваш ответ на основной вопрос?

*Мне кажется Вам мои советы были совершенно не нужны еще пару дней назад.*

Прошу прошения, но пару дней назад мы с Вами не виделись. А о чем Вы говорите я не понимаю.

*Что значит некуда? Если вы собрались применять собаку на службе, то Вам к служебникам, в Мурасте!* 

В Мурасте занимаются пограничники. У них своя специфика работы. В Румму занимаются тюремщики. У них своя специфика. В полиции....., ну да ладно.....

*Ну, Вы даете... Хотите подготовить собаку к служебным целям, но опыт и знания служебников Вас не интересуют. Каламбурчик получается.*

Татьяна, Вы не внимательны. Я уже писал в предыдушем посте, что интересует, но когда я завел об этом разговор с одним из эстонских военнослужащих, то он сказал, что это Гос.тайна! На что я сильно рассмеялся и дальше продолжать диалог небыло уже смысла. Неужели в Эстонии есть секреты.....

*Тогда в чем вопрос? У Вас есть реальные специалисты, реальный фигурант, хорошая собака! Что еще надо для счастья? Удачи Вам на служебном поприще!
Я так и не поняла, что Вы тут ищете?*

И опять Вы не внимательны, видимо эмоции захлестывают. Ну, мне не сложно повторить третий раз: вопрос был в мотивации собаки работающей на пассивную цель. Если вы сами не можете ответить на этот вопрос, то дайте пожалуста возможность другим. А то, читать нашу с Вами ахинею, мало кому интересно. 
А вопрос интересует не только меня.

----------


## Tatjana

> Я уже писал в предыдушем посте, что интересует, но когда я завел об этом разговор с одним из эстонских военнослужащих, то он сказал, что это Гос.тайна! На что я сильно рассмеялся и дальше продолжать диалог небыло уже смысла.


Он тоже очень смеялся. В душе. :Ag: 



> Если вы сами не можете ответить на этот вопрос, то дайте пожалуста возможность другим. А то, читать нашу с Вами ахинею, мало кому интересно.


Вы очередной раз хамите. При чём нагло. 

И если Вы хотите ответ на поставленный Вами вопрос, то вот Вам точное моё определения:
Это любительский форум. Тут рассматриваются вопросы спортивной дрессировки, где отсутствует травля собак на спокойного стоящего человека и все вытекающие отсюда понятия и методы, и никакие Ваши аргументы для служб или не служб мной приниматься не будут. Я просто закрою тему, как хозяйка данного форума. А Вас забаню.

----------


## RobinGood

Извените, я не прочитал Ваши два предыдущих поста.




> Может и еще как! Как же Вы не понимаете...  Это тоже самое, как задать на этом форуме вот такой вопрос: если человеку распороть живот, то кишки вывалятся сами или их надо вытаскивать?
> 
> Вот такой вопрос Вы задали с моей точки зрения. 
> Похоже до Вас не достучаться...


Представте ситуацию: идет девачка с собачкой по темному переулку. В дали стоит большая мужская, бритоголовая фигура. Девочка без сомнений решает спустить собаку, пока не стало поздно. Дана команда "взять". Собака побежала и вцепилась возможному неприятелю в руку, ногу, пах, да куда угодно. Что будет после этого - это не важно. Не рассказывайте мне о юридических ньюансах, я и сам рассказать могу. А вот на основе чего эту собачёнку научили так делать - вот это мне пока не понять. А ответа от вас, к сожалению не дождаться. Вопрос, по мойму, конкретный.

----------


## Tatjana

*RobinGood*, Вы сказочник....

----------


## RobinGood

> Он тоже очень смеялся. В душе.
> 
> Вы очередной раз хамите. При чём нагло. 
> 
> И если Вы хотите ответ на поставленный Вами вопрос, то вот Вам точное моё определения:
> Это любительский форум. Тут рассматриваются вопросы спортивной дрессировки, где отсутствует травля собак на спокойного стоящего человека и все вытекающие отсюда понятия и методы, и никакие Ваши аргументы для служб или не служб мной приниматься не будут. Я просто закрою тему, как хозяйка данного форума. А Вас забаню.



И опять я не успел прочитать Ваше послание. Сорри!

Если Вы где-то угледели наглое хамство с моей сттороны, то простите, не хотел.

Вот за точное определение - спасибо. Теперь все стало на свои места. А то задавали глупые вопросы......

Всего доброго!

----------


## Nubira

> И опять Вы не внимательны, видимо эмоции захлестывают. Ну, мне не сложно повторить третий раз: вопрос был в мотивации собаки работающей на пассивную цель. Если вы сами не можете ответить на этот вопрос, то дайте пожалуста возможность другим. А то, читать нашу с Вами ахинею, мало кому интересно. 
> А вопрос интересует не только меня.


еще один пост в ключе "ахинеи" и будет бан, извольте вести себя прилично, общаясь с людьми которые знают и достигли куда больше Вас! 
Я не шучу!!! Элеметарные понятия этикета и правила хорошего тона, Вам, похоже, чужды! здесь так не принято! 
По поводу мотивации собаки работающей спокойную цель - однако, почему же Вы не задаете этот вопрос вашему дрессировщику?  :Af:

----------


## Nubira

> Извените, я не прочитал Ваши два предыдущих поста.
> 
> 
> 
> Представте ситуацию: идет девачка с собачкой по темному переулку. В дали стоит большая мужская, бритоголовая фигура. Девочка без сомнений решает спустить собаку, пока не стало поздно. Дана команда "взять". Собака побежала и вцепилась возможному неприятелю в руку, ногу, пах, да куда угодно. Что будет после этого - это не важно. Не рассказывайте мне о юридических ньюансах, я и сам рассказать могу.


 :Ai:  :Ai:  :Ai:  :Ai:  я надеюсь, Вы, шутите??! а если человек просто стоит поджидая знакомого!???

----------


## inna

> Инна, ты наверное слышала о рассказах про кровожадность волков, которые попадая в хлев режут все, что можно, а сьесть и унести могут только одну овцу или пару.
> Так же будет вести себя собака, попавшая в курятник. Она перебьет всю птицу и скорее всего ничего не съест.
> Ты понимаешь, откуда "ветер дует"? И что движет хищником в такой ситуации?


Да Таня,мне кажеться я понимаю о чём речь! Добычный инстинкт!  Желание догнать и схватить.Конечно здесь уже речь не о насыщении а об азарте,если так можно сказать.Я так поняла что хорошая добыча быстрее включит собаку в пассивной ситуации,а при наличии хорошего защитного инстинкта атака будет жёсткой? То есть защитный подключаеться после добычи,и наоборот когда на собаку идёт угроза,добыча отходит на второй план,уступая место защитному инстинкту :Ad: Вообщем я не умею пока излогать свои мысли красиво,поэтому получилось коряво :Ag: Но надеюсь мысль моя понятна? Если так,то правильно ли я мыслю??? Если нет,надеюсь на поправку

Сергей насчёт примера твоего,это ты маханул конечно.Не дай бог такой девочке что нибудь померещиться  :Ag: Всем достанеться...

----------


## Nubira

> Сергей насчёт примера твоего,это ты маханул конечно.Не дай бог такой девочке что нибудь померещиться Всем достанеться...


Более того, это социально опасно и совершенно противозаконно, не говоря уже о моральных нормах. И я хочу сказать, что если бы на кого то из моих близких, вот такая вот "девочка" натравила собаку потому что ей "показалось" - то эту девочку или ее родителей я бы отправила в психлечебницу тюремного типа, это совершенно точно. 
В этом всем сквозят огромные комплексы и внутренние проблемы...

----------


## Татьяна Груздева

Не могу себе представить в жизни ситуацию, где понадобится работа собаки по стоящему человеку. Описанная ситуация с девочкой, пускающей собаку только потому, что у человека в темном месте (ее-то туда зачем занесло, в это темное опасное место?!) лысая голова - хорошо, если просто бред, а если реальность - по любым законам (и уголовному кодексу, и просто общечеловеческим) - преступление, и никак иначе.

----------


## Татьяна Груздева

Из чистой теории - собака по неподвижному фигуранту будет работать из добычной мотивации :) Обучение я такое видела. Успехи в нем - тоже. Делалось это для участия в соревнованиях, где было придумано именно такое упражнение - атака по спокойно стоящему фигуранту.

----------


## Lynx

> Представте ситуацию: идет девачка с собачкой по темному переулку. В дали стоит большая мужская, бритоголовая фигура. Девочка без сомнений решает спустить собаку, пока не стало поздно. Дана команда "взять". Собака побежала и вцепилась возможному неприятелю в руку, ногу, пах


Молодца девочка!!! Не растерялась!  :Ap: Всем бы так девачкам действовать, тем более "без сомнений" - завидела где мужика спокойно стоящего - и пускай себе собаку на них - авось мужики (особенно бритые или просто лысые) перестали бы по вечерам по улицам гулять, поджидать знакомых (или жену у остановки) или курить на улице стоять себе  :Ag: , а тут такая девачка-терминатор пускает собаку на неподвижную цель. Хрясь - одного уложила, хрясь - второго.  :Ap: 
Пы.сы. Вообщето по статистике 90% педофилов - невысокие, щуплые, женоподобные мужичонки. :А не бритоголовые громилы. Хотя могут сойти и за академиков и за дворников и за кого-угодно. Но девачке зачем заниматься анализом кто это - пустил собаку и делов -то! :Ag:

----------


## Irka

> Из чистой теории - собака по неподвижному фигуранту будет работать из добычной мотивации :) Обучение я такое видела. Успехи в нем - тоже. Делалось это для участия в соревнованиях, где было придумано именно такое упражнение - атака по спокойно стоящему фигуранту.


да, этому обучить не так уж и сложно. И ни о каких таких сверхкачествах собаки это не говорит. А вот стоит ли обучать - это другой вопрос. Если все не совсем адекватные девочки  :Ag:  начнут дрессировать собак на спокойно стоящего человека, то скоро не будет у нас собак вообще. Запретят держать и разводить крупные породы, НО - так обязательно.  :0317: 
Слышали в Питере случай про бурбулей? Разговаривала недавно с Питерской знакомой, она говорит, что у них жители настолько возмущены произошедшим, доходит до того, что люди сами начали отстреливать собак. И не бродячих, а хозяйских. И я их даже где-то понимаю. Я сама в шоке от произошедшего  :Ac:

----------


## jarvenmaa

> Из чистой теории - собака по неподвижному фигуранту будет работать из добычной мотивации :) Обучение я такое видела. Успехи в нем - тоже. Делалось это для участия в соревнованиях, где было придумано именно такое упражнение - атака по спокойно стоящему фигуранту.


Так оно и есть. Мотивация, в первую очередь, добычная.
*RobinGood*, если вы задаете вопросы, то постарайтесь выслушивать и осмысливать ответы на них, прежде чем не верить и нести ахинею.
В любом случае и под любым прикрытием пуск собаки на спокойно стоящего человека противоречит здравому смыслу и закону. Особенно в приведенном Вами примере.
Как использовать правильно собаку в описанной Вами ситуации, и как ее к этому подготовить, думаю знает любой грамотный дрессировщик по защите, но Вам, кажется, пока рановато - можете бед натворить. Особенно, если собака у Вас хорошая.

----------


## Jevgeni

> Представте ситуацию: идет девачка с собачкой по темному переулку. В дали стоит большая мужская, бритоголовая фигура. Девочка без сомнений решает спустить собаку, пока не стало поздно. Дана команда "взять". Собака побежала и вцепилась возможному неприятелю в руку, ногу, пах, да куда угодно. Что будет после этого - это не важно.


Это типа того, что я иду вижу одиноко стоящего человека. Мне стало страшно. Я вытащил ствол и престрелил его. Супер.

----------


## Netika

Слышали в Питере случай про бурбулей? Разговаривала недавно с Питерской знакомой, она говорит, что у них жители настолько возмущены произошедшим, доходит до того, что люди сами начали отстреливать собак. И не бродячих, а хозяйских. И я их даже где-то понимаю. Я сама в шоке от произошедшего  :Ac: [/QUOTE]

http://www.rtr.spb.ru/vesti/vesti_20..._v.asp?id=4002

http://www.fontanka.ru/2009/07/06/069/

----------


## Jevgeni

> *Что касается частной охраны, то у меня вызывает профессиональный интерес.....* 
> 
> - простите, я не знаю Вашей профессии.


Открою тайну. Психиатор.

----------


## Jevgeni

> Молодца девочка!!! Не растерялась! Всем бы так девачкам действовать, тем более "без сомнений" - завидела где мужика спокойно стоящего - и пускай себе собаку на них - авось мужики (особенно бритые или просто лысые) перестали бы по вечерам по улицам гулять, поджидать знакомых (или жену у остановки) или курить на улице стоять себе , а тут такая девачка-терминатор пускает собаку на неподвижную цель. Хрясь - одного уложила, хрясь - второго. :Пы.сы. Вообщето по статистике 90% педофилов - невысокие, щуплые, женоподобные мужичонки. :А не бритоголовые громилы. Хотя могут сойти и за академиков и за дворников и за кого-угодно. Но девачке зачем заниматься анализом кто это - пустил собаку и делов -то!


Подписываюсь под каждым словом :Ay:  :Ay:  :Ay:

----------


## Крыска

Кстати как житель Питера хочу добавить.
Бурбулей тоже обучал некий "дрессировщик". И кстати сейчас в городе  обсуждается вопрос о введении наказания для дрессировщиков,обучающих собак вне спортивного норматива,лицензирование дрессировочной деятельности и т.д.
Думаю конечно не скоро это смогут осуществить,но мне лично пример Голландии куда ближе,где чтобы заняться КНПВ,как минимум,нужно быть членом клуба. 
А пока остается только посылать....куда подальше не вполне адекватных владельцев с подобными запросами.Хотя конечно и неадекватных дрессов полно.Которые за деньги научат.Хорошо бы и ответственность за применение им поделить с владельцем.
Одно радует в Эстонии вполне разумная полиция. :Ax:

----------


## Tatjana

Я надеюсь Робин не сбежал и прочтёт всё, что тут написали в моё отсутствие. Для удовлетворения его интереса по "пассивной цели". :Ag: 




> Открою тайну. Психиатор.


Жень, круто!  :0196:  :0493:  :Ag:

----------


## Tatjana

> Слышали в Питере случай про бурбулей? Разговаривала недавно с Питерской знакомой, она говорит, что у них жители настолько возмущены произошедшим, доходит до того, что люди сами начали отстреливать собак. И не бродячих, а хозяйских.


Вот вам пример небрежности в знаниях о собаках, это из статьи об том страшном случае:
В день, когда все случилось, Валентин Шадрин находился в Прибалтике. Наши журналисты связались с ним. Не сразу, но бизнесмен все-таки рассказал нам про тот роковой день. Приводим его рассказ дословно.

- Через 30 минут после трагедии мне позвонили соседи. Я вызвал на место ветеринаров, друзей, адвоката, управляющего делами. Они подтвердили мне страшную картину того, что произошло. Что за молния собак ударила, мне непонятно... 
- ... Теперь никого не интересует, что весь поселок собак любил, что все дети играли с ними, что они воспитанные, а не какие-то загородные злобные псы, которые что-то там охраняли и на цепи сидели. Это были домашние собаки, жили внутри дома, который всегда открыт для гостей. 20-30 человек могут прийти к нам: и дети, одноклассники младшего сына, и здоровые, взрослые мужики - друзья старшего - все с собаками резвились, бесились, гладили, чего только ни делали. Они никогда даже не рычали. Дети в поселке все время подбегали к ним, чтобы погладить. У собак были два очень хороших ветеринара, каждый месяц их обследовали. Они ели лучшие корма - я всегда был против того, чтобы собакам давали сырое мясо. Считал, что это может спровоцировать их. Милиция опросила жителей поселка - все сказали, что собаки были спокойные. Когда мой ротвейлер умер от рака, я специально искал таких семейных собак. Когда мы гуляли, с ними не раз просили сфотографироваться в обнимку, а они послушно сидели перед объективом. 

В статье описано само пришествие. Это яркий пример того, как включается механизм добычи и во что превращается на азарте. 
*Как же мало простые люди, содержащие собак вообще знают о собаках!!!*  :Ac: 

Это катастрофа! Ребёнка неимоверно жаль! Сама бы запретила приобретение всех крупных пород собак без соответствующего курса со сдачей экзамена.

----------


## Lynx

У нас на площадке недавно передачу для новостей снимали. Попросили показать послушание с собачками, потом попросили показать защиту. Собак пускали на рукав. Тогда журналисты попросили пустить на костюм, чтобы собака кусала в ноги или в пах!  :Ac:  Наш инструктор сказал, что таких собак у нас не готовят, особенно что касается "в пах". И наоборот попросил их снять послушание на защите, отзыв, конвоирование, чтобы показать, что собаки полностью управляемые и социальные. После работы по защите журналистка даже снялась с одной собакой, погладила ее, присела рядом. Уехали.
В итоге что вышло в эфир... много кадров кусательной части, морды, челюсти и захваты крупным планом, буквально пару кадров послушание, послушание на защите вообще не показали! Более того, эта же журналистка обзванивает по обьявлениям в газете дрессировщиков и просит якобы научить ее собаку работать в пах. И все ответы по телефону горе-дрессировщиков (а основная масса говорит - научим чему хотите за ваши деньги, приезжайте  :Ac: ). И все это под кадры работы по защите наших собак с площадки!!!! А журналистку с одной из этих "кровожадных" собак рядышком даже не показали. Причем ведь сами видели, что собаки адекватны и управляемы, но ради горяченького материала так перекрутили информацию. Вот так вот бывает...

----------


## Крыска

> Как же мало простые люди, содержащие собак вообще знают о собаках!!!


Угу.И женщина их выгуливающая в частности.Хоть и называла себя кинологом.
Мне до сих пор дурно от того,что она прогуливала вместе суку,кобеля и их общего щенка.
Кем надо быть вообще и насколько не разбираться в собаках...

----------


## Крыска

Lynx
Мы раньше пытались давать интервью.Теперь я против категорически.Или надо требовать показать материал до того как...но ведь не покажут.
А послушные собаки никому не интересны.

----------


## Татьяна Груздева

> Вот так вот бывает...


Часто... :Ac:

----------


## RobinGood

> Я надеюсь Робин не сбежал и прочтёт всё, что тут написали в моё отсутствие. Для удовлетворения его интереса по "пассивной цели".
> 
> 
> Жень, круто!


Татьяна, я не сбежал. Вы меня плохо знаете. Просто у меня нет желания заниматься базарными трёпами. Видимо, это Ваша прероготива.
Выражение "Жень круто!" - очередной раз доказывает безнадежность общения с Вами, как со специалистом, которым Вы себя позиционируете. Еще раз хотел бы напомнить, что уметь общаться с людьми, Татьяна, намного важнее умения общения с собаками. К сожаления, Вы достигли уровня только в одном.

Кому не понравился, приведенный мною пример, то хотел бы пояснить, что столь абсурдный случай был приведен не для оценки с точки зрения юридическо-правовых норм, а для того, что бы донести до некоторых то, что именно меня интересует. Если бы я начал приводить примеры из жизни, то те "некоторые" бросились бы в другую крайность. А вопрос то, всего лишь был о мотивации. 
Но, видимо, я действительно обратился не по адресу.

*Евгений*, я очень рад, что Вы психиатор. Вы не останетесь без работы. Не покидайте этот форум!!!!! :Ag:  :Ag: 
А вообще, вопрос о профессии был адресован Екатерине. Это я Вам Евгений, на всякий случай напоминаю, что бы Вы внимательнее читали, что пишут. Могу Вам посоветовать хорошего окулиста, может поможет!!!!

Екатерине отдельное спасибо за единственный корректный и толковый топик. Жаль, что не получилось пообщаться предметно.

Уважаемый *Модератор*! 

Прошу Вас удалить мою учетную запись!!! А обещаные предупреждения и баны оставте себе.

С уважением,

----------


## Nubira

> . Еще раз хотел бы напомнить, что уметь общаться с людьми, Татьяна, намного важнее умения общения с собаками


Примерьте это к себе....   :Ag:  Это будет по адресу. 
Слишком много пафоса и неуважения, как для человека, задающего такие вопросы:



> Что касается, моих вопросов к участикам форума, то их очень много. Один из самых важных сейчас для меня - это как не навредить своиму питомцу от большого желания сделать как лучше. 
> Посоветуйте, как воспитывать малыша, как и где с ним заниматься, ну и все остальное, что с этим связанно.
> 
> Мы будем очень благодарны!!!!


...не той дорогой Вы начали прокладывать себе путь в кинологии. Начните воспитывать себя, для начала.

----------


## Tatjana

> Уважаемый Модератор!
> 
> Прошу Вас удалить мою учетную запись!!! А обещаные предупреждения и баны оставте себе.


Ушел и слава Богу! Пусть играет в войнушку на другом форуме. :Ap:

----------


## Крыска

Раз уж подняли тему о бурбулях.Вот статья Мамаенко на эту тему



> К закону о кинологии
> Автор: Начальник кинологической службы УВД на транспорте Северо-Западного региона, подполковник милиции Мамаенко А.В.
> 
> В связи с тем, что в населенных пунктах страны участились случаи нанесения собаками телесных повреждений гражданам и эти случаи имеют большой общественный резонанс, давно стала насущной необходимость на государственном уровне решить проблему содержания, воспитания и дрессировки собак с одной стороны, и выработать эффективную систему позволяющую свести к минимуму вред здоровью людей и имуществу граждан и юридических лиц, причиняемый собаками.
> 
> В настоящее время в средствах массовой информации часто рассматриваются случаи, когда в результате некой конфликтной ситуации или стечения обстоятельств людям или их имуществу собаками был причинен вред. При этом всесторонне «обсасываются» обстоятельства происшествия: порода собаки (особенно если вред причинен собакой пользовательской породы), личности пострадавшего и владельца собаки, степень телесных повреждений и т.п.
> 
> Однако практически никогда не проводится грамотный, с кинологической и этологической точки зрения, разбор причин нападения собаки на человека. В тоже время в подавляющем большинстве случаев нападение собак на людей происходит вследствие неправомерных действий потерпевших (агрессивное поведение в отношении хозяина собаки, попытки завладеть его имуществом, нарушение границ территории, которую собака считает своей и охраняет ее, и т.п.), а также неправомерных действий владельца собаки (агрессивное поведение в отношении потерпевшего, ненадлежащий контроль за поведением собаки, несоблюдение правил содержания собак).
> 
> ...

----------


## Janec

Tere,

Ma ei saa k&#252;ll p&#228;ris h&#228;sti k&#245;igest aru, mida siin kirjutatakse, aga &#252;ks on kindel, et see RobinGood ei ole p&#228;ris normaalne inimene  :At:  ! Miks te teda siin nii kaua kannatate? Miks te teda foorumist v&#228;lja ei viska? See inimene solvab ja ajab v&#228;ikese lapse juttu, mis ilmselt oli kunagi ja on ka praegu tema suur unistus v&#245;i unen&#228;gu v&#245;i haige "kiiks"!  :0220:

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

Хорошая статья. Со многим хочется согласиться. 
Особенно в темах касающихся абсурдности "черного списка пород" и обязательного введения уголовной ответственности для владельца собаки.
Не согласна я с взглядом автора на правила содержания собак. 



> ...владелец не должен оставлять свою собаку без присмотра в местах, где она может свободно контактировать с посторонними людьми. При этом Правила не должны регламентировать каким именно способом владелец животного будет контролировать своего питомца. Главное чтобы контроль был действенным, т.е. обеспечивать 100 % возможность предотвратить конфликтную ситуацию с участием собаки.


Как-то это очень условно. Дай возможность человеку самому решать что означает держать под контролем и сразу начнется... точнее ничего не изменится. Правила должны быть однозначными.
Мне кажется, что в общественных местах поводок - обязателен. Намордник - на усмотрение владельца. Нууу или сумка-переноска.  :Ag:  
Все бы ходили на поводках - не было бы проблемм. Да и сколько случаев когда крупные собаки калечат в драках других собак.

Вот интересно, что в европе такие трагедии крайне редки.  Ну да там обстановка иная и отношение к неприкосновенности личности другое, чем на пространстве нашего бывшего союза. А потому и правила к содержанию собак очень жесткие. 

Еще думаю затруднительно будет ввести регистрацию собак/владельцев.  Россия то огромная.
У нас например это дело обязательно-добровольное. Обязательный регистр в ФЦИ организации. Но там данные не хозяина, а заводчика. А необязателный - в общей электронной базе данных, созданной для чипированных собак. И целью ее является - быстрое нахождение потерянного животного. Но здесь это все провернулось легко - страна небольшая.




> Обязанность на государственном уровне для владельцев собак получения каких-либо дипломов по дрессировке неминуемо приведет к тому, что нечистоплотные в нравственном отношении "деятели от кинологии" начнут за мзду выписывать такие дипломы


Тоже не соглашусь. Почему бы не объединить установление собаки/хозяина на учет и заполнение теста на знания норм содержания-дрессировки-управления собакой? Тест бесплатный. (разве что подготовительные материаллы за денюжку)
Этот тест будет показывать уровень знаний человека. 70% правильных ответов и выше - позитивно оценивается. За меньшее к владельцу не должны применять никаких санкций, но обязательна пересдача в течение некоторого времени. А вот если к году собаки хозяин тест так и не пройдет - можно ввести высокий налог на содержание такой собаки.
Давно обкатываем эту идею.

----------


## Крыска

Екатерина Алехина
Ну вот про Европу.В Финляндии  в 1998 году 11 человек погибли от собак.



> прочла в финской газете-только за 1998 год 11 человек у них погибло от нападения собак.и каждый год страховые конторы сотнми расматривают иски о покусах.Так что не всё спокойно в Дацком королевстве.А между тем как нет закона о ношении намордникаи и уж тем более об агрессивых породах как и нет.и люди как относились хорошо к собакам так и продолжают


Это от моей знакомой цитата живущей в Финляндии.
 А что там выше на эстонском? :Aj:  Приличное? :Af:  :Ag:

----------


## Крыска

> Как-то это очень условно. Дай возможность человеку самому решать что означает держать под контролем и сразу начнется... точнее ничего не изменится. Правила должны быть однозначными.


Ну говорят это личное.Мамаенко свою собаку на поводке вроде как водить отказывается.Типа и так могу контролировать. :Aj: 
Но с другой стороны,почему нет? Если штраф будет такой,что второй раз нарушать не захочется сами поводок оденут.

----------


## Nubira

> А что там выше на эстонском? Приличное?


 :Ag:  Мне тоже интересно

----------


## Jevgeni

> *Евгений*, я очень рад, что Вы психиатор. Вы не останетесь без работы. Не покидайте этот форум!!!!!
> А вообще, вопрос о профессии был адресован Екатерине. Это я Вам Евгений, на всякий случай напоминаю, что бы Вы внимательнее читали, что пишут. Могу Вам посоветовать хорошего окулиста, может поможет!!!!


 :Ag: Вообще-то я про Катину профессию писал.

----------


## Крыска

Ну что ж Вы так Евгений? :Ag:  И даже не психиатр. :Ae:  :Ae: 
А молодой человек Робин Гуд частный охранник что ли?

----------


## Tatjana

Катя, переведи пожалуйста Янека для русских читателей. Я не смогу это сделать дословно.
*Janec*, поддерживаю твоё возмущение! 



> Тоже не соглашусь. Почему бы не объединить установление собаки/хозяина на учет и заполнение теста на знания норм содержания-дрессировки-управления собакой? Тест бесплатный. (разве что подготовительные материаллы за денюжку)
> Этот тест будет показывать уровень знаний человека. 70% правильных ответов и выше - позитивно оценивается. За меньшее к владельцу не должны применять никаких санкций, но обязательна пересдача в течение некоторого времени. А вот если к году собаки хозяин тест так и не пройдет - можно ввести высокий налог на содержание такой собаки.
> Давно обкатываем эту идею.


Таааак, почему-то я не в теме? Это где обсуждалось, на ЕКЛ ККК?

Кать, я вот думаю, может рассказать Айво про этот случай с Сергеем? Мы, конечно понимаем, что данная собака вряд ли будет "кровожадной", но чтоб повадно не было.
Случай-то экстраординарный, у нас таких реальщиков наверное и нет больше, но на всякий случай  для фигурантов тоже можно прописать правила. Как думаешь?

----------


## Irka

Крыска, чего ты всем поцелуйчики раздаешь?

----------


## inna

Может я что нибудь не понимаю,но почему такая реакция? Робин брался для определённых целей,для выполнения работы.Сергей, славо богу, уже не подросток,чтобы не понимать серьёзность и опасность подготовленной собаки.Если такая реакция только из за вопроса по пассиву,так вон Катя писала что такое упражнение есть и в спорте.Так в чём дело то...



> Тоже не соглашусь. Почему бы не объединить установление собаки/хозяина на учет и заполнение теста на знания норм содержания-дрессировки-управления собакой? Тест бесплатный. (разве что подготовительные материаллы за денюжку)
> Этот тест будет показывать уровень знаний человека. 70% правильных ответов и выше - позитивно оценивается. За меньшее к владельцу не должны применять никаких санкций, но обязательна пересдача в течение некоторого времени. А вот если к году собаки хозяин тест так и не пройдет - можно ввести высокий налог на содержание такой собаки.
> Давно обкатываем эту идею.


Кать,это что типа тестов как на права? Так их выучить можно,тем более за год :Ag:  Но не факт что всё будет соблюдаться владельцем собаки...

----------


## Jevgeni

> Может я что нибудь не понимаю,но почему такая реакция? Робин брался для определённых целей,для выполнения работы.Сергей, славо богу, уже не подросток,чтобы не понимать серьёзность и опасность подготовленной собаки.Если такая реакция только из за вопроса по пассиву,так вон Катя писала что такое упражнение есть и в спорте.Так в чём дело то...


Инна, на поставленный вопрос, об инстинкте, Катя очень хорошо ответила(всё таки пора ей начать книги писать). 
Потом последовал пример, Сергея. Я считаю, нельзя, из-за внешности или по другим параметрам, травить собаку на человека, если он не проявляет агрессии. Кстати под описаные параметры попадает наш уважаемый Рене :Ap: 
Я думаю самому Сергею не понравилось, если бы его атакавала собака, когда он мирно стоял бы, хотя повод есть т.к. он всегда вооружён. 
И наконец, из-за людей с такими мыслями, во многих странах запрещенно заниматься защитой с собаками, любителям. Достаточно пары таких случаев и мы будем с собакой ходить по следу и работать послушание, если вообще не запретят содержание служебных пород.

----------


## Tatjana

> Может я что нибудь не понимаю,но почему такая реакция?


Инна, обрати внимание, такая реакция у всех, кто писал в этой теме. Кроме самого Сергея. И реакция нормальная.




> Сергей, славо богу, уже не подросток,чтобы не понимать серьёзность и опасность подготовленной собаки.


Рассуждает, как подросток. 




> Если такая реакция только из за вопроса по пассиву,так вон Катя писала что такое упражнение есть и в спорте.Так в чём дело то...


Кажется, это не Катя писала, а Берн. И кажется в Русском Ринге. Так там чего только не навояют вояки. :Ap: 
 Я поговорила с Айво и вот какие можно сделать выводы: конечно же тот тренинг, который проводится с этой собакой и уровень самой собаки сейчас вряд ли допустит мысль о какой-то серьёзной работе против человека. Но над Витей (по его особенности замкнутого характера, спокойный, добрый парень, не вдающийся в подробности обучения самих проводников) могут сгуститься тучи. Потому что он аттестованный фигурант, а для аттестованных фигурантов предписаны соответствующие правила, где указано, что работа не должна противоречить этическим нормам. Травля на спокойного человека - это нарушение этических норм, во всяком случае в Эстонии. И не дай Бог об этом узнать каким- нибудь защитникам природы и человека. Скандал разразиться неимоверный!!!




> И наконец, из-за людей с такими мыслями, во многих странах запрещенно заниматься защитой с собаками, любителям. Достаточно пары таких случаев и мы будем с собакой ходить по следу и работать послушание, если вообще не запретят содержание служебных пород.


Вот именно!

И еще точно понятно, у Сергея не возникнет необходимости применять собаку в служебных целях против спокойного человека. Это пиар-кампания так сказать...
И чего мы тут все так разнервничались-то...?

----------


## inna

Да ,Женя,Катерина у нас писатель! О заданном вопросе всё понятно :Ad: Пример действительно не удачный,но у Роба к счастью вменяемый хозяин.Это просто был не красивый пример.Сергей мне объяснял в каком моменте службы понадобиться этот навык,не буду озвучивать его здесь,но мне кажеться там всё адекватно..



> И наконец, из-за людей с такими мыслями, во многих странах запрещенно заниматься защитой с собаками, любителям. Достаточно пары таких случаев и мы будем с собакой ходить по следу и работать послушание, если вообще не запретят содержание служебных пород.


Ну случае применения будут только на работе,в жизни мало кто полезет на мужчину с овчаркой на поводке.Да и Сергей я думаю не такой паникёр что бы на расстоянии травить собаку,потому что его испугал лысый дядька впереди :Ag:  Ведь опасна может быть любая подготовленая собака,и травить её можно и на движущихся людей,при условии что владелец без мозгов!

----------


## inna

> Кажется, это не Катя писала, а Берн. И кажется в Русском Ринге. Так там чего только не навояют вояки.
> Я поговорила с Айво и вот какие можно сделать выводы: конечно же тот тренинг, который проводится с этой собакой и уровень самой собаки сейчас вряд ли допустит мысль о какой-то серьёзной работе против человека. Но над Витей (по его особенности замкнутого характера, спокойный, добрый парень, не вдающийся в подробности обучения самих проводников) могут сгуститься тучи. Потому что он аттестованный фигурант, а для аттестованных фигурантов предписаны соответствующие правила, где указано, что работа не должна противоречить этическим нормам. Травля на спокойного человека - это нарушение этических норм, во всяком случае в Эстонии. И не дай Бог об этом узнать каким- нибудь защитникам природы и человека. Скандал разразиться неимоверный!!!


Вроде Катя писала где то в начале..Насчёт



> Травля на спокойного человека - это нарушение этических норм, во всяком случае в Эстонии


Ну а травля на бегущего человека? ведь отрабатывают на площадках побег..Не вижу большой разницы! Человек может быть не опасен,он убегает,но собака всё равно его атакует! По поводу пассива,поняла что именно этот элемент нельзя треннировать на гражданских площадках? Значит по прошедствию времени,когда собака повзрослеет,можно будет обратиться к служебным специалистам?



> конечно же тот тренинг, который проводится с этой собакой и уровень самой собаки сейчас вряд ли допустит мысль о какой-то серьёзной работе против человека.


Ну треннинг ещё начальный ведь Роб ещё по сути щен,а вот качество собаки мне кажеться не плохое! Он очень подходит для своей будущей работы,со своим характером и темпераментом.

----------


## Jevgeni

> Ну случае применения будут только на работе


Инна, очень интересно, в какой рабочей ситуации понадобится такой навык собаки? Давай обсудим хотя бы один пример и закроем тему.

----------


## Jevgeni

> Ну а травля на бегущего человека? ведь отрабатывают на площадках побег..Не вижу большой разницы! .


Инна, я не пойму, ты издеваешься или в правду не догоняешь. :0174: 
ПОБЕГ. По буквам П О Б Е Г. Перевожу, попытка сбежать. 
Объясню суть упражнения, находится нарушитель(преступник), выводится из места его  укрытия( по команде проводника). Собака укладывается на охрану данного субъекта. Проводник отправляется обыскивать место укрытия. Человек, веря в свои скоросные качества, пытается свалить. Собака его останавливает, нападением. 
Разница есть, между спокойно стоящим человеком и убегающем, нападающем человеком. :0317:

----------


## Берн

Да можно расслабиться...в реале, без "антуражу" очень мало собак способны действительно по команде проводника в нейтральной ситуации атаковать неподвижного человека, а не просто гавчить и тыкать носом. Судя по тому, что человек уже много площадок и фигурантов обошел и так ничего и не "нашел"...его конкретная собака к таким действиям не способна...Ну натаскает какой-нибудь народный умелец на костюм или скрытку (как будто собаки про наличие скрытки не знают)... в реальной ситуации толку все равно не будет...Собаку, которая на такое способна - ее и на рукаве видно....Опасно что...что человеку придется избавляться от иллюзий в самый неподходяшший момент...когда он пошлет собашку...а она - не пойдеть!...Ну, тут собственно "каждый сам себе - злобный буратино..."(с)

----------


## Jevgeni

> Собаку, которая на такое способна - ее и на рукаве видно....


5 баллов :0493:

----------


## Aljonka

Значит по прошедствию времени,когда собака повзрослеет,можно будет обратиться к служебным специалистам?

Я не верю, что кто-то из служебных возмёться за обучение данного элемента, без адекватного объяснения, для чего это надо,  и ответы типа "а вам какая разница" не пройдут.А "не красивым"  пример про девочку был потому, что красивого и главное адекватного  в данной ситуации быть не может. 
Не зря такие тренировки в полиции дже на видео не снимают, а если и снимают,то строго для служебного пользования.И это не голословное заявление, я в полиции кинологом больше 10 лет работаю.

----------


## inna

> Инна, я не пойму, ты издеваешься или в правду не догоняешь.
> ПОБЕГ. По буквам П О Б Е Г. Перевожу, попытка сбежать


Женя я имею ввиду что и этот побег можно использовать не по назначению,притравливая собаку..



> Да можно расслабиться...в реале, без "антуражу" очень мало собак способны действительно по команде проводника в нейтральной ситуации атаковать неподвижного человека, а не просто гавчить и тыкать носом. Судя по тому, что человек уже много площадок и фигурантов обошел и так ничего и не "нашел"...его конкретная собака к таким действиям не способна...


Вы считаете что в 7 месяцев собака должна уже выполнять данный элемент? Фигурантов обходил по другой причине,а пассивная атака это просто один из многих навыков нужных для работы.Может и не пригодиться никогда,но знание этого должно быть!



> Я не верю, что кто-то из служебных возмёться за обучение данного элемента, без адекватного объяснения, для чего это надо, и ответы типа "а вам какая разница" не пройдут


С объяснениями я думаю проблем не будет,что скрывать то,если собака бралась под определённые задачи..



> Инна, очень интересно, в какой рабочей ситуации понадобится такой навык собаки? Давай обсудим хотя бы один пример и закроем тему


Жень,считаю что не корректно обсуждать работу человека,без него самого...Но на самом деле вариантов такой работы мало,если хорошо подумать..

----------


## Берн

> Вы считаете что в 7 месяцев собака должна уже выполнять данный элемент


 Извините, я не поняла, что речь идет о столь юной собаке. Я считаю, что в 7 месяцев вообще еще рано говорить о способностях щенка к защитной работе...так...кое о чем можно впечатление составить....
 Но если хозяин щенка в 7 месяцев уже озабочен "нападением на неподвижного человека". я склонна считать, что щену сильно не повезло с хозяином. Сначала бы выяснить на что вообще данный щен способен...а это так...годам к полутора или двум ясно станет...ИМХО...если собака берется под какую-то конкретную специфическую работу, требующую каких-то врожденных способностей, щенка брать нельзя...надо брать молодую или даже взрослую собаку, у которой искомые способности уже проявились.... Все "выученное" ,искусственное, натасканное в реальной ситуации не работает... собака действует повинуясь врожденным инстинктам, слегка "подрихтованным" обучением...я так думаю... :Ad:

----------


## Tatjana

> Значит по прошедствию времени,когда собака повзрослеет,можно будет обратиться к служебным специалистам?
> 
> Я не верю, что кто-то из служебных возмёться за обучение данного элемента, без адекватного объяснения, для чего это надо,  и ответы типа "а вам какая разница" не пройдут.А "не красивым"  пример про девочку был потому, что красивого и главное адекватного  в данной ситуации быть не может. 
> Не зря такие тренировки в полиции дже на видео не снимают, а если и снимают,то строго для служебного пользования.И это не голословное заявление, я в полиции кинологом больше 10 лет работаю.


Cовершенно верно, не только не возьмётся, но и не имеет право! :0493: 
Поскольку вопрос такой поднялся, посчитала для своей эрудиции не лишним побеседовать с ответственными людьми из муниципальной полиции и кинологической службы МВД Эстонии и много чего узнала интересного о законах и возможностях.
Честное слово, теперь владелец РобинГуда просто смешон со своими заявлениями по поводу служебного применения собаки.  :Ag: 
Инна надо тебе глаза раскрыть на реальные вещи. Тут не форум Дрессировка и сказок не будет. Я как только освобожусь, опишу то, что узнала. :Ab: 



> Но если хозяин щенка в 7 месяцев уже озабочен "нападением на неподвижного человека". я склонна считать, что щену сильно не повезло с хозяином. Сначала бы выяснить на что вообще данный щен способен...а это так...годам к полутора или двум ясно станет...ИМХО...если собака берется под какую-то конкретную специфическую работу, требующую каких-то врожденных способностей, щенка брать нельзя...надо брать молодую или даже взрослую собаку, у которой искомые способности уже проявились....


Представьте себе, что хозяин щенка еще ни черта не смыслит в обучении собак. Он из начинающих так сказать. Скажем несколько месяцев только, как занимается. Анекдот.

----------


## inna

> Но если хозяин щенка в 7 месяцев уже озабочен "нападением на неподвижного человека". я склонна считать, что щену сильно не повезло с хозяином


Господи,ну кто говорит о срочном обучении в 7 месяцев?? Вопрос был задан теоретически понять,что двигает собакой в этом случае! Не больше и не меньше!




> Честное слово, теперь владелец РобинГуда просто смешон со своими заявлениями по поводу служебного применения собаки. 
> Инна надо тебе глаза раскрыть на реальные вещи. Тут не форум Дрессировка и сказок не будет. Я как только освобожусь, опишу то, что узнала.


Отлично,буду ждать полезную информацию! :Ab:

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

столько написали... может я и уже не в тему, но возвращаясь к вопросам по правилам содержания

*2Крыска*
Законодательство у нас такое... 
Постановления административной единицы (города там, или волости) регулирует правила содержания собак на своей территории. Основные требования:
место/территория содержания должны исключать самостоятельный выгод животного с этой территории.содержание собаки не должно мешать общественному порядку и окружающим.в общественных местах собака должна находиться только на поводке, обеспечивая безопасность окружающих людей и животных. Исключая собак, выполняющих служебные обязанности.в общественном транспорте собака должна быть на поводке и в наморднике либо в транспортном боксе/сумке, исключающим самостоятельный выход собаки из него.запрещено нахождение собаки на общественных мероприятих в местах скопления людей, исключая отведенные для этого места; в местах общественного пользования или местах с запрещающими знаками.
Нарушение правил наказывается штрафом в размере до 400 евро и при повторном нарушении до 800 евро. При нанесении собакой ущерба здоровью уголовную ответственность несет хозяин на основании целого ряда законов. 

Нууу, а что касается статистики, то ее у нас много. Основная по укусам собак базируется на данных департамента здоровья. Туда входит количество случаев оказания помощи при укусах животных. Всяких и разных. По собакам отдельно статистики нет. Например по собакам большинство не криминал, т.к. если я обращусь с травмой из-за того что щенок промазал и вместо мячика хватанул мою руку – это тоже укус животного. 
Так вот например в 2002 году таких обращений было 3933  :Af:  Это пик за предыдущие 10 лет. Страашно?!!  :Ag:  
Вобщем медицинская статистика криминогенной картины не дает...

А если брать статистику смертельных случаев, то основываясь на данных с сайта одного чудака, который собирает все газетные публикации о нападении собак, цифры такие: 
2000 год 1 смерть – нападение бродячих собак; 
2001 год 2 смерти, 1 тяжкие телесные повреждения; 
2002 год – 1 смерть; 

А в 2003 году принимают закон о защите животных, в частности оговаривающий контроль над бродячими животными. С этого момента количество случаев пошло на спад. И за последние 5 лет было лишь пара случаев. А в последнее время газетные публикации больше касаются происшествий, где страдают животные, а не наоборот.

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

> Ну а травля на бегущего человека? ведь отрабатывают на площадках побег..Не вижу большой разницы! Человек может быть не опасен,он убегает,но собака всё равно его атакует!


Инн, и этот элемент и элементы АПС - суть часть общего норматива. 
Если мы говорим об ИПО/Шуцхунде, то во-первых - это ИСПЫТАНИЯ РАБОЧИХ СОБАК. Поясню, что изначально не было никакого спорта, был тест СЛУЖЕБНЫХ ПОРОД СОБАК, показывающий и оценивающий рабочие качества, нервную систему и управляемость! Для селекции животных, несущих необходимые в народном хозяйстве качества. Спорт по нормативу потом возник. 
Далее, ни одна собака не допуститься к сдаче данного норматива без теста на социализацию и управляемость - БХ (бегляйт хунд). Ты сама в таком на велике каталась.  :Ab: 

И как уже Женя сказал - атака и хватка убегающего фигуранта, возможна только в спецсредство - рукав и лишь пока человек бежит. Остановись он, и правильно обученная собака начнет его облаивать, предотвращая любое движение. Цель ИПО - управляемость на высоких инстинктах. А не, как ты выразилась "травля".

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

Ну и раз я разошлась, то, опережая Татьяну, черкну еще немного о законах. 

Есть у нас замечательный "закон о службе охраны". 
Так вот в нем, в частности, говориться о том, что может быть такое у охранника спецсредство – служебная собака. Четко оговорены правила содержания собаки. Оные должны соответствовать нормам закона о защите животных, ветеринарным требованиям и положениям местного самоуправления. То о чем я писала выше.

Также собака должна иметь базовую дрессировку и подчиняться проводнику. 
А дальше фишка: без намордника собака может находиться только пристегнутой на поводок или на огороженой/закрытой охраняемой территории, с табличкой указывающей на наличие на территории собаки.

Т.е. (возвращаясь теме об использовании собаки при телохране), охраняя VIPа, спустить с поводка собаку, не прошедшую специальную подготовку нельзя...

Специальной подготовкой служебных собак , согласно закону, занимается пограничный колледж…

Дикси. 
Можно отложить тему о подготовке и использовании щенка-Робина для исполнения служебных обязанностей на ближайшие пару-тройку лет. Так как сертифицированные фигуранты вести такую подготовку не имеют права. И таки оказывается есть "государственная тайна".  :Ad:  :Ab:

----------


## inna

Ну теперь вообще всё понятно :Ag:  Хотя вопрос был чисто теоретический,я узнала много полезного! 



> Специальной подготовкой служебных собак , согласно закону, занимается пограничный колледж…


И занимаються они только со своими да? В смысле гражданским там вход закрыт?



> И как уже Женя сказал - атака и хватка убегающего фигуранта, возможна только в спецсредство - рукав и лишь пока человек бежит. Остановись он, и правильно обученная собака начнет его облаивать, предотвращая любое движение. Цель ИПО - управляемость на высоких инстинктах. А не, как ты выразилась "травля".


Ну словечко я позаимствовала из топика ранее :Ag: Про ИПО я вообще не слова не говорила)) Был вопрос,теперь получен ответ! Правда беседа получилась...мягко скажем...не дружеская :Ax: И почему народ так настроен негативно..кризис наверно :Ag:

----------


## Татьяна Груздева

inna, Вы знаете, еще мне кажется почему возникла такая негативная реакция? Вот Вы пишите:



> Вопрос был задан теоретически понять,что двигает собакой в этом случае! Не больше и не меньше!


Но ведь на этот вопрос ответили, и неоднократно - добычная мотивация. Ответили очень развернуто, разве что не стали описывать пошагово методику, поскольку людям не согласились назвать цели такого обучения. Но ведь человек, вместо того, чтобы прислушаться к мнению опытных людей или как-то мотивированно попробовать поспорить и обсудить чисто теоретически заявил -О, да вы просто ничего не понимаете ни в чем, кроме спорта. А в жизни-то, мол, все совсем по-другому! Лично у меня сложилось мнение, что человек не узнать хотел что-то, а получить подтверждение уже своему сложившемуся мнению, а когда не совпало, начал откровенно хамить, начиная с первого своего поста. Лично я не в первый раз сталкиваюсь с тем, что люди, услышав, что в защитной работе огромное, решающее значение имеет добычная мотивация, презрительно поджимают губы и начинают нести одно и то же: повешенные куртки на гвоздики, на которых "висит добычник, в то время как злоумышленники грабят квартиру", борьба с человеком за кусок штанов... Такое вот примитивное понимание добычного инстинкта в защитной работе. И они же очень часто употребряют слово "травля". Между тем - да, в нормативах, где есть атака пассивного фигуранта, это упражнение считается одним из самых сложных, на нем "срезается" много собак. Но отнюдь не потому, что среди собак остались "одни тряпичники, незнакомые с агрессивной работой", а потому, что по-настоящему хорошую добычную собаку с хорошо выраженными инстинктами, с сильной устойчивой внутренней мотивацией в шоу-разведении, например, почти невозможно встретить. А большинство простых владельцев - ну, хотя бы в России, имеют у себя дома именно собаку российского шоу-разведения.

----------


## inna

*Татьяна Груздева*
Вы правы,и я согласна с вами!
Катя а не могла бы ты дать ссылку на источник этих законов!

----------


## Aljonka

> И занимаються они только со своими да? В смысле гражданским там вход закрыт?


Совершенно верно, гражданского там обучать не будут, ни кто не возмёт на себя такую ответственность. Мы за каждое применение собаки на задержание рапорт пишем, а если задержанный травму серьёзную получит, то и служебное расследование, и не дай Бог, что-то  не по закону было  :0220: , а за гражданским такой контроль не установить.

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

Конечно могу, Инна. Толко они все на эстонском.  :Ad: 
Вот здесь:
Закон об Охране: https://www.riigiteataja.ee/ert/act.jsp?id=13125316
Закон о содержании домашних животных: https://www.riigiteataja.ee/ert/act.jsp?id=13006944
Закон о защите природы: https://www.riigiteataja.ee/ert/act.jsp?id=13197318
Постановление о содержании собак и кошек в г. Таллинне: http://tallinn.andmevara.ee/oa/page....1.1.1&id=99520
Закон о распоряжениях местного самоуправления: https://www.riigiteataja.ee/ert/act.jsp?id=13186967
Закон о б инфекционной защите животных: https://www.riigiteataja.ee/ert/act.jsp?id=13118825
и еще парочка, на сайтах правовых актов касающихся армейского законодательства.
Это основные.
А там еще куча насчет квалифицирования преступного деяния и связанного с этим наказания, процессуальных мер и т.д.

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

> Был вопрос,теперь получен ответ! Правда беседа получилась...мягко скажем...не дружескаяИ почему народ так настроен негативно..кризис наверно


Наверное потому беседа кажется недружественной (хотя я бы так ее не назвала) что участники форума, даже жестко и с черным юмором высказавшие свое мнение, перво-наперво следуют нормам морали и закона.
И прежде чем принимать решения в области для себя неизвестной, новой, хорошо бы знать и понимать какие правила и нормы существуют. Уважаю в этом смысле японцев: у них новый на дрессировочной площадке человек, чуть ли не год смотрит и слушает. Даже вопросов не задает. До практики его допускают ох как не скоро. 

Может быть поэтому неприятие знаний опытнейших в вопросах кинологии опонентов и вызвало такую бурную реакцию?

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

> И занимаються они только со своими да? В смысле гражданским там вход закрыт?


Aljonka права. 
А зачем переживать? Может быть стоит направить кинологические знания не в сторону разрушения?  :Ad:  
Например одна из основных ценностей собаки - ее обоняние. Следовая и поисковая работы - огромное поле для самовыражения. И эти знания, кстати используемые и спецслужбами, для всех открыты.
А работа собаки и проводника пойдет на пользу не какому-то конкретному человеку, заплатившему деньги за свою безопасность, а многим людям попавшим в беду. Мне кажется найти потерявшегося старика или ребенка несравнимо более достойно, чем покалечить, пусть и виновного, человека в угоду неприкосновенности N-ного лица?  :0197:

----------


## Tatjana

*Инна*, Катя тут очень обстоятельно обьяснила большую часть. Со своей стороны могу добавить:



> Совершенно верно, гражданского там обучать не будут, ни кто не возмёт на себя такую ответственность.


Более того, для подготовки соответствующих собак для охранной деятельности под руководством профессиональных специалистов по работе против человека  должен быть оформлен официальный запрос в Министерство и выдано разрешение.
После подготовки собака и проводник аттестуются, и только после этого собака может применяться на службе.
В кинологической службе такой подготовкой занимаются только лицензионные специалисты!
Охранная фирма может составить собственные правила по работе с собакой, но они не должны противоречить имеющимся утвержденным предписаниям МВД и иметь очень схожие принципы. 
На семинары, проходящие в кинологической службе МВД Эстонии по атакующим собакам вход запрещен не только простым смертным, но и *не для всех* кинологов-служебников. Нужен специальный допуск!
Теперь, Инна, ты понимаешь, насколько серьёзен был твой гипотетический вопрос по "неподвижной цели" - слово то какое некрасивое.
Твой "знакомый охранник" не бельмеса не только в дрессировке, но и в законах, предписывающих охранную деятельность!
Да, в лесу хозяин Робина имеет право взять и одеть хоть на тебя костюм и травить свою собаку сколько угодно, но, например, Виктор не имеет право готовить собаку для служебной работы по этическим нормам ЕКЛ. Кроме всего прочего аттестованный фигурант может ставить начальную подготовку для всех проводников и собак, но дальнейшее развитие и обучение собаки может происходить только при наличии соответствующего контроля собаки со стороны проводника, и именно фигурант оценивает уровень управляемости собаки и на него ложиться ответственность. Оказывается Тынис, Тыну и Айво очень чётко придерживаются этих правил и очень хорошо информируют своих клиентов.
*Татьяна Груздева*, Вы совершенно правы! Так оно и есть.
В итоге: всё, что связано с подготовкой Робина - пиар кампания, не имеющая никаких реальный целей. И все его посты в этой теме абсолютно дилетанские, начиная с первого до последнего предложения.
Я думала, что на самом-то деле всё куда серьёзнее. 

Мы с Катей со своей стороны, для собственной эрудиции так обстоятельно ознакомились с правовыми нормами по подготовке "реальных собак" в Эстонии, и хотелось бы чтобы эта тема послужила уроком для тех, кто придя на тренировке по защите, растопыривает пальцы.

Инна, еще тебе для сведения, все серьёзные собаки спец.подразделений, армии и полиции при подготовке против человека имеют одну и ту же, базовую подготовку, которой пользуемся и мы, спортсмены. Это незыблемое правило в служебной дрессировке. Не веришь мне, спроси у любого профессионала.
На сегодняшний день в Эстонии кинологическая служба МВД имеет великолепную базу и хорошие знания, постоянно сотрудничают с военными Швеции и Финляндии - странах, где служебная и спортивная дрессировка занимают одни из лидирующих позиций в Мире.

PS. Я вот еще о чём подумала, хорошо, что у этого охранника Робин, а не такая собака, как напимер, Пийрикоер Бакси. История могла бы быть с очень печальным концом.

----------


## Irka

Таня, ты смотрела ролики Робина на дрессировке? И это они называют реальной работой????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ну ладно, пусть лучше так, чем если бы они и правда к реалу готовили. Хотя щенка жалко, они его вот-вот запортят, собака неплохая изначально была (((((((((((

----------


## Берн

[QUOTE=Tatjana;2933PS. Я вот еще о чём подумала, хорошо, что у этого охранника Робин, а не такая собака, как напимер, Пийрикоер Бакси. История могла бы быть с очень печальным концом.[/QUOTE]
 Ну, как правило у "таких" хозяев действительно хороших собак не бывает...там как-то так получается...или хозяин собаку придавит в процессе или - собака - хозяина...на выходе все равно  или что-то трусливо-истеричное или "сдали на охрану в питомник".... :Ac:

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

> Таня, ты смотрела ролики Робина на дрессировке? И это они называют реальной работой????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ну ладно, пусть лучше так, чем если бы они и правда к реалу готовили. Хотя щенка жалко, они его вот-вот запортят, собака неплохая изначально была (((((((((((


Ира, а что за ролики? Где?

----------


## jarvenmaa

> Ира, а что за ролики? Где?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YAf7rHx2ey4 с http://rfpk.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=921&start=920  :0213:

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

Ага.

более 10 минут... за 3 месяца это прогресс... 
а начинали с трех...  :Ad:

----------


## Tatjana

> Ага.
> 
> более 10 минут... за 3 месяца это прогресс... 
> а начинали с трех...


Заступлюсь за Витю, который стал заложником всей этой истории. Витя, по своим особенностям характера на тренировках условия не диктует, и даже если ему несут откровенную ересь, ведёт тренинг так, как заказывает клиент. 
Катя, следующий ролик значит надо ждать, как минимум на 20 мин. :Ap: 

С другой стороны, хорошо, что Витя.

----------


## Aivo Oblikas

Vabandan, et kirjutan antud teemasse eesti keeles. Vast keegi hea inimene t&#245;lgib. Kuna olen 15 aastat varrukamehena Eestis koeri koolitanud, siis arvasin, et peaksin siia ka m&#245;ne rea kirjutama.

Lugesin eelneva l&#228;bi ning v&#245;tab &#252;sna k&#245;vasti muigama. Esiteks paljudel inimestel (mitte ainult siin foorumis) vaid ka igap&#228;evaselt elus kohatud koerainimestel on ikka koera koolitamisest kohati h&#228;gune arusaam. Kui r&#228;&#228;kida koolitamisest, et koer r&#252;ndab t&#228;iesti rahulikult seisvat inimest, siis &#252;tleksin et sellise koolituse l&#228;biviimine &#245;igesti ja ka selliselt, et see toimiks on v&#228;ga pikk tee. Oma olemuselt v&#228;ga palju pikem kui mingi IPO 3 koolitus.  Kuidagi kiputakse arvama, et rihma otsas l&#245;ugav, valimatult agressiivselt haukuv ning rihma k&#228;est lahti laskmisel r&#252;ndav koer ongi lahe kaitsekoer. See, et koer r&#252;ndaks t&#228;iesti rahulikku inimest t&#228;hendab ju tegelikult seda, et ta peaks r&#252;ndama mitte iga&#252;hte rahulikult seisvat inimest, vaid konkreetset rahulikult seisvat inimest ning seda ka juhul, kui selle rahuliku inimese k&#245;rval on ringi jooksev inimene. R&#252;ndamine peaks t&#228;hendama seda, et koer on omanikuga kaasas ning omanik saab temaga t&#228;iesti rahulikult rahva hulgas liikuda. Kui n&#252;&#252;d toimub r&#252;ndamine, siis peab sellele j&#228;rgnema ka r&#252;nde l&#245;petamine ning koeraga peab olema j&#228;llegi v&#245;imalik rahva hulgas liikuda t&#228;iesti rahulikult ilma et ta k&#245;iki rahulikke inimesi r&#252;ndaks. Kui see niimoodi detailselt l&#228;bi m&#245;elda, siis on ju igati arusaadav, kui pikk tee on sellel koolitusel ning kui suurt p&#252;hendumist ning oskusi n&#245;uab see omanikult ning millised n&#245;uded paneb koera n&#228;rvis&#252;steemile. 
Eelnev on ka p&#245;hjus, miks n&#228;iteks mina ei ole sellise koolitusega n&#245;us, et tegelikult need inimesed, kes sellist koolitust soovivad ei ole piisavalt entusiastid ning oskuslikud, et nad ikkagi j&#228;&#228;vad koolitusega kuhugi poolele teele . L&#245;ppkokkuv&#245;ttes on omanikul poolikult koolitatud koer, kes r&#252;ndab siis kui heaks arvab ning keda iganes heaks arvab,  kui t&#245;esti vaja on siis ei pruugigi r&#252;nnata ning l&#228;htuvalt suurest segadusest koera peas on ka selline koer koduses elus stressis ning n&#228;rvipinges, sest reeglid on j&#228;&#228;nud talle segaseks. Selline poolikult koolitatud koer on &#252;hiskonnas selgelt probleemkoer ning heidab halba valgust nii koertele, nende omanikele kui ka koerte koolitamisele.

Mis puudutab instinkte ja koera k&#228;itumist sellise koolituse juures ning r&#252;nde hetkel, siis koer v&#245;ib sellises situatsioonis r&#252;nnata l&#228;htuvalt saagiinstinktist v&#245;i ka kaitseinstinktist olenevalt kuidas koolitus on &#252;lesse ehitatud. See, et inimene seisab on ainult detail v&#245;i n&#246;. dela tehniki.

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

*Перевожу Aivo Oblikas. Уж очень хочется побыть хоть где-нибудь добрым человеком.* 




> Извиняюсь, что пишу в данной теме на эстонском языке. Уж какой-нибудь добрый человек переведет. Так как я, будучи фигурантом, в течение 15 лет обучал собак в Эстонии, считаю своим долгом также черкнуть здесь пару строк.
> 
> Прочитал все предыдущее – право, хочется от души усмехнуться. Во-первых, у некоторых людей (не только здесь на форуме) но и у собачников, встречаемых в повседневной жизни, все-таки присутствует местами туманное представление о дрессировке собак.
> 
> Уж если взять на себя ответственность и рассуждать об обучении собаки, которая должна атаковать абсолютно спокойно стоящего человека, то я сказал бы, что путь подготовки данного навыка и подготовки таки образом, чтобы навык в дальнейшем работал – достаточно долог.
> В сущности, более долог, чем подготовка к какому-то IPO 3. 
> Хотя частенько считается, что надрывающаяся на поводке, бесконечно агрессивно лающая, а спущенная с поводка, нападающая на все собака, и есть классная защитная собака.
> 
> Вот задумайтесь, собака, атакующая спокойного человека, означает в действительности то, что эта собака должна атаковать не любого спокойно стоящего человека, а конкретного человека и даже в том случае если вокруг оного стоят, двигаются или бегут другие люди.
> ...

----------


## jarvenmaa

*Aivo Oblikas*  :0493:  :Ay:

----------


## inna

> Таня, ты смотрела ролики Робина на дрессировке? И это они называют реальной работой????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ну ладно, пусть лучше так, чем если бы они и правда к реалу готовили.


На это я могу ответить Таниной фразой



> Инна, еще тебе для сведения, все серьёзные собаки спец.подразделений, армии и полиции при подготовке против человека имеют одну и ту же, базовую подготовку, которой пользуемся и мы, спортсмены. Это незыблемое правило в служебной дрессировке. Не веришь мне, спроси у любого профессионала.


Мы это называем базовыми треннировками,реал будет когда собака подрастёт.



> Мы с Катей со своей стороны, для собственной эрудиции так обстоятельно ознакомились с правовыми нормами по подготовке "реальных собак" в Эстонии, и хотелось бы чтобы эта тема послужила уроком для тех, кто придя на тренировке по защите, растопыривает пальцы.


Таня,не стыковки первым заметил Сергей,юрист по образованию.После беседы с юристом из своей фирмы,он привёл мне совсем другие законы.Естественно это не могло не заинтересовать,и я вчера скинула на емаил своей подруге-юристу ссылки с Катиного поста,чтоб она помогла мне разобраться.Сегодня мы встретились и она мне сказала такую же информацию и и Сергей на кануне.А именно..
По гражданским собакам
Нету закона запрещающего мне обучать свою собаку чему угодно,хоть летать ,хоть кусать.Ответственность полностью лежит на владельце собаки.Степень ущерба при использовании собаки определяет суд.
Если собака была использована для защиты,то это должна быть крайняя необходимость или необходимая оборона.
По собакам частных охранных фирм
Для получение лецензии на охрану с собакой,охранник подаёт заявление в депортамент полиции,где его рассмотрят и подпишут.Собака обязательно должна иметь справку о прививках и начальную дрессировку кк1.
Собака приравниваеться к спецсредствам( баллончик,дубинка..) поэтому в общественном месте обязана находиться на поводке.При использовании естественно спускаеться с поводка.Всю ответственность несёт проводник,а степень опастности и  целесообразности определяет прокуратура и суд.
А вот насчёт подготовки через сертиф.фигуранта или использование гражданской площадки для этих целей,возможно внутренние законы Кеннелита,которые это запрещают.Это уже нюансы.
Вывод один,я могу обучать свою собаку чему угодно и не кто мне это не может запретить.За всё несу ответственность я!

----------


## jarvenmaa

> Вывод один,я могу обучать свою собаку чему угодно и не кто мне это не может запретить.За всё несу ответственность я!


Инна, Вы можете хотеть от своей собаки чего угодно - никто не может помешать Вам хотеть. Но фигурант, начиная работать с Вами и Вашей собакой, обязан оценивать степень своей ответственности за выполненную работу. Когда начнется следствие по факту применения собаки по спокойно стоящему человеку, да еще и с тяжкими последствиями, фигуранта, подготовившего собаку к этому, в суде вполне могут "пустить паровозом". Мне однажды чуть не пришлось самому поучаствовать в таком процессе по менее серьезному делу (я готовил собаку). Несмотря на юридическую грамотность ответчика, правильно выстроенную линию защиты и грамотную поддержку кинологов из МВД, дело тянулось 1,5 года и изрядно попортило нервы всем участникам. (А виноват-то в том случае был сам "потерпевший".)

----------


## inna

> Инна, Вы можете хотеть от своей собаки чего угодно - никто не может помешать Вам хотеть. Но фигурант, начиная работать с Вами и Вашей собакой, обязан оценивать степень своей ответственности за выполненную работу. Когда начнется следствие по факту применения собаки по спокойно стоящему человеку, да еще и с тяжкими последствиями, фигуранта, подготовившего собаку к этому, в суде вполне могут "пустить паровозом". Мне однажды чуть не пришлось самому поучаствовать в таком процессе по менее серьезному делу (я готовил собаку). Несмотря на юридическую грамотность ответчика, правильно выстроенную линию защиты и грамотную поддержку кинологов из МВД, дело тянулось 1,5 года и изрядно попортило нервы всем участникам. (А виноват-то в том случае был сам "потерпевший".)


Тоже спрашивала про это,ответственнен только проводник!

----------


## SpecF

Незнаю чего Сергей завелся, я просто прошел по ссылке со своего форума и почитал что здесь написано.
1 Много хорошо известных лиц которые рассказывают, рассказывают, рассказывают..... Но не показывают! А чего не показывают? Того как надо, но вот нести светлое и великое в уши инет масс они великолепно умеют, прям диву даешься - специалисты! С одним согласен - спортсмены и не более.
2 Кто из рассуждающих здесь,заисключением одного поста хэлпера здесь ЗАНИМАЕТСЯ подотовкой защитных, да еще в прикладном направлении собак, направленных на выполнение задач которые достаточно специфичны? НИКОГО! Максимум вам дано болтатся на поводке и внимать что вам в уши льют. Судя по постам льют, да не все, но вы услашали ДОБЫЧА!!! и вумные стали, практики защитной работы!
3 Услышал про ВЕЛИКИХ которые достигли больших высот и чтос вами общатся надо в полусогнутом состояни и с подобострастным взглядом. А чего достигли то? Ась? На соревновашках были? Может даже где кубочек получили? Вот это круто, прямо падаю ниц! Но с одним согласен, учится надо и этот процесс непрекрщаем. Но вы просто явно застопорились, сдобычей то. Может чего еще вспомните?
4 Подготовка по пассиву - чтука спицифичная и гражданским ее явно преподовать не надо! Но до абсурда тоже ведь можно дойти, не так ли?
Так нафигаж вам граждане, лобовую атаку собаке преподовать? Вы собаку то применить то не могете, раве что наповодке для обороны, так и не надо ее учит!
А теперь опровергйте меня, опровергайте... Только сначала ответте на вопросы, плиз. Вот только воды ненадо, просто конкретно!
Крыска
Я вами поражен, всамое сердце. А чему вы там собак то учите? А как вы предлагаете поступить с инструкторами? Может и начнете? А то как то вы очнь правильны, по отношению к некоторым, но не ко всем.
Ирка
Ны вы как всегда,сымаю шляпу, хотя иногда чтото иное хоцца снять, например тапок 43 размера. Занимайтесь ужо ИПОй и отстаньте от человека, то что у вас СУПЕР песа я ужо слышал, вот только как она интересно натапок посмотрит? Хотядопускаю что неплохо, я все допускаю в этой жизни, практика понимашь.
Насчет ХАМСТВА. О как избирательны админы. Я кстати хамства неувидел, а вот понтов много однако, пустых.

----------


## jarvenmaa

> Я кстати хамства неувидел


Так прочтите свой пост и увидите. :Ah:

----------


## SpecF

Я понял! То что НЕ НРАВИТСЯ и на что ответить НЕЧЕМ - ХАМСТВО! учтем!
Эх, родная прибалтика, как ты предсказуема!

----------


## SpecF

Мдась, цитаточку ХАМСТВА из поста, ну ежели несложно.

----------


## jarvenmaa

Да пожалуйста!



> ... Максимум вам дано болтатся на поводке и внимать что вам в уши льют. Судя по постам льют, да не все, но вы услашали ДОБЫЧА!!! и вумные стали, практики защитной работы!...
> ...Услышал про ВЕЛИКИХ которые достигли больших высот и чтос вами общатся надо в полусогнутом состояни и с подобострастным взглядом. А чего достигли то? Ась? На соревновашках были? Может даже где кубочек получили? Вот это круто, прямо падаю ниц!... 
> ... Так нафигаж вам граждане, лобовую атаку собаке преподовать? Вы собаку то применить то не могете, раве что наповодке для обороны, так и не надо ее учит!...
> ... Ирка
> Ны вы как всегда,сымаю шляпу, хотя иногда чтото иное хоцца снять, например тапок 43 размера. Занимайтесь ужо ИПОй и отстаньте от человека, то что у вас СУПЕР песа я ужо слышал, вот только как она интересно натапок посмотрит? Хотядопускаю что неплохо, я все допускаю в этой жизни, практика понимашь.
> ... Я кстати хамства неувидел, а вот понтов много однако, пустых.


Вот именно, *SpecF*, 


> понтов много однако, пустых.


 :Ad:

----------


## Jevgeni

> Максимум вам дано болтатся на поводке и внимать что вам в уши льют. .


Значит вы считаете, что в защите разбераются только фигуранты, а дрессировщики только на поводке болтаются.  Узнаю тебя Россия. Фигурант - он же бог. Кто может посметь поспорить с богом.

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

*Инна*



> Нету закона запрещающего мне обучать свою собаку чему угодно,хоть летать ,хоть кусать.Ответственность полностью лежит на владельце собаки.Степень ущерба при использовании собаки определяет суд.


Конечно Инна, обучать свою собаку можно чему угодно. А суд потом будет определять не степень ущерба, а степень твоей ответственности, в случае если твоя собака причинит ущерб. В терминологии не надо ошибаться, в ней самый смысл.




> Если собака была использована для защиты, то это должна быть крайняя необходимость или необходимая оборона.


Назови мне тогда факторы, определяющие крайнюю необходимость или причины необходимой обороны при атаке на абсолютно спокойно стоящего человека? Воспользуйся помощью юриста, если хочешь. Имеющий видимо хорошее юридическое образование Сергей уже привел свой пример девочки…




> Всю ответственность несёт проводник, а степень опастности и целесообразности определяет прокуратура и суд.


Юристы должны были уточнить, что по каждому факту применения спецсредств работник охраны по закону обязан оформлять для полиции документ (кто сразу протокол, кто докладную, опять же прилагаемую к протоколу). Очевидно, что охранная фирма Сергея ни разу не попадала в ситуации, с применением спецсредств, расследование которых длится месяцами так как всегда причинен ущерб здоровью человека, вину которого надо еще доказать в том же суде.  И ,поверь моему опыту, крови эти процессы портят ого как немало т.к. отчитываться приходится за каждый свой вздох.




> …внутренние законы Кеннелита,которые это запрещают.Это уже нюансы.


Это не нюансы. Фигурант несет долю ответственности за подготовку собаки. Гражданский фигурант имеет право готовить лишь гражданские дисциплины. А о служебниках и условиях при которых они готовят собак уже писали выше.

А вообще, как тут уже *SpecF* выразился, и это вас обоих с Сергеем касается:




> Кто из рассуждающих здесь, за исключением одного поста хэлпера здесь ЗАНИМАЕТСЯ подотовкой защитных, да еще в прикладном направлении собак, направленных на выполнение задач которые достаточно специфичны? НИКОГО! Максимум вам дано болтатся на поводке и внимать что вам в уши льют.
> 
> Много хорошо известных лиц которые рассказывают, рассказывают, рассказывают..... Но не показывают!


Так что, тренируйтесь, сделайте и покажите. В процессе поймете что  между начальным тренингом и работой - огроооомная пропасть.

----------


## Jevgeni

В Таллинне прошёл семинар. Семинар проводил немецкий инструктор Dieter Wacker (SV

Кто нибудь может сказать. Кто это?

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

*SpecF*



> 1 Много хорошо известных лиц которые рассказывают, рассказывают, рассказывают..... Но не показывают! А чего не показывают? Того как надо, но вот нести светлое и великое в уши инет масс они великолепно умеют, прям диву даешься - специалисты! С одним согласен - спортсмены и не более.


О ком Вы, уточните пожалуйста. И что вы желаете чтобы Вам показали? 
Как-то обвинение Ваше странно: «спортсмены»… а что в этом плохого? И выглядит как-то обобщенно. 
Да, мы здесь многие – спортсмены. И слава Богу. Все методики обучения собак, которые вы – спецы используете изобретаются и продвигаются во-первых спортсменами. Иначе так и ходили бы, до сих пор, второй век, вдоль стеночки, для отработки команды «рядом».

Где бы вы, прикладники великие, брали бы собак, если бы заводчики оных не обкатывали свой материал в соревновательных дисциплинах? И каким образом в вашей атаке по неподвижной цели возможно оценить как N-ный пес держит нагрузку (в том числе и нагрузку длительной работы), насколько управляем, какой у него уровень поисковой мотивации и насколько он способен выдерживать смену состояний возбуждения-покоя? 
Ответьте мне на это, пожалуйста.




> 2 Кто из рассуждающих здесь, за исключением одного поста хэлпера здесь ЗАНИМАЕТСЯ подотовкой защитных, да еще в прикладном направлении собак, направленных на выполнение задач которые достаточно специфичны? НИКОГО! Максимум вам дано болтатся на поводке и внимать что вам в уши льют. Судя по постам льют, да не все, но вы услашали ДОБЫЧА!!! и вумные стали, практики защитной работы!


Любой дрессировщик-спортсмен не достигнет результата в тренинге, если он не будет понимать что движет собакой в той или иной ситуации и не будет сам строить тренинг своей собаки. Так что среди спортсменов, как Вы выразились, «держащихся за поводок» нет. У нас все спортсмены работают в рукаве. 




> 3 Услышал про ВЕЛИКИХ которые достигли больших высот и что с вами общатся надо в полусогнутом состояни и с подобострастным взглядом. А чего достигли то? Ась? На соревновашках были? Может даже где кубочек получили? Вот это круто, прямо падаю ниц! Но с одним согласен, учится надо и этот процесс непрекрщаем. Но вы просто явно застопорились, сдобычей то. Может чего еще вспомните?


А Вы сначала представьтесь, пожалуйста. А то как-то странно - отчитываться перед ником, за которым ни имени, ни фамилии, ни достигнутых результатов. Или Вам не безопасно открывать свое лицо? 
С каких это высот  собственных достижений, Вы оставляете за собой право осуждать кого-либо из присутствующих здесь?




> 4 Подготовка по пассиву - чтука спицифичная и гражданским ее явно преподовать не надо! Но до абсурда тоже ведь можно дойти, не так ли?
> Так нафигаж вам граждане, лобовую атаку собаке преподовать? Вы собаку то применить то не могете, раве что наповодке для обороны, так и не надо ее учит!


Еще раз повторю, хоть и упоминала об этом ранее, что лобовая атака входит в норматив, необходимый для селекции. А что касается применения – раз уж Вы, судя по замечаниям, такой практик прикладной служебной работы, неужели не понимаете, что работа спецгруппы по сопровождению без собаки более эффективна чем с ней? Где и когда, назовите мне исторический факт, было применена собака при сопровождении охраняемого?




> А теперь опровергйте меня, опровергайте... Только сначала ответте на вопросы, плиз. Вот только воды ненадо, просто конкретно!


Пожалуйста.

----------


## Aljonka

> Вывод один,я могу обучать свою собаку чему угодно и не кто мне это не может запретить.За всё несу ответственность я!



Инна
А вам ни-кто и не пытаеться запретить,как вообще можно что-то запретить в интернет форуме?...вопрос в том что-бы помогли...так же как Вы имеете ПРАВО обучать свою собаку чему угодно,фигурант или инструктор имеет ПРАВО отказаться обучать Вас и Вашу собаку"чему угодно" и не какие законы " не запрещающие Вам этого делать"здесь не помогут. И если Сергей до сих пор не нашёл инструктора, который хотел бы ему помочь может мы тут все не так уж и не правы???...

А вообще такая категория как охранная собака в Эстонии практически отсуствует, а жаль потенциал использования собак в охране огромный, если бы была организация которая централизованно занималась бы данным вопросом, может и вопрос обучения не стоял бы так остро???...

----------


## inna

> Назови мне тогда факторы, определяющие крайнюю необходимость или причины необходимой обороны при атаке на абсолютно спокойно стоящего человека? Воспользуйся помощью юриста, если хочешь. Имеющий видимо хорошее юридическое образование Сергей уже привел свой пример девочки…


Пожалуйста..
 идет охранник по объекту со своим служебным псом (или просто хозяин в лесу выгуливает своего хорошо подготовленного пса) и видит картину, как мужик вытянув руку с пистолетом требует от стоящей перед ним девушки (или мужчины), деньги, телефон, если девушка, то заставляет ее раздеться. Далее владелиц собаки решает: 1.развернуться и пойти в другую сторону . Окрикнуть мужика, заорать, напугать вызовом полиции - очень опасно, т.к. дальнейшие действия злоумышленника не предсказуемы. Могут пострадать все и девушка и собаковод. 3. Потихому вызвать полицию - а это значит бросить на произвол судьбы ту девушку, так как полиция приедит непонятно когда, а время играет против нее (девушки). 4. Зная, что собака может сработать по пассивной цели (определение цели - отдельный вопрос спец.треннировок), пустить собаку. Итого мы имеем: внезапное нападение (а не облайка) на этого урода, время убежать в безопасное место пострадавшей, задержать урода до прибытия полиции (если конечно собака останется жива).

Подруга -юрист мне сказала мне что в такой ситуации вполне может быть оправданное нападение собаки.Не надо думать только о плохом,такие навыкы собаки вполне могут спасти жизнь человека.
Насчёт законов Кать,подруга,мягко скажем была удивлена вашей версией одних и тех же законов.Мало знать законы,надо их понимать.
Кстати тему про пассивную атаку подкинул Рэне,после треннировки с Робиным! Узнав для чего будет готовиться собака он как ни странно не заохал,а предложил ситуации!

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

:Af:  :Ag:  :Ag: 
Ну что же Инн, в путь, в подготовке собак по спасению девушек на объектах из-под угрозы ствола.  :Ap: 
И замечательно, что у тебя есть такая толковая подруга с жизнеутверждающими советами! Будет к кому обратиться, потом, для защиты.

У законов нет версий. Есть разночтения, и противоречия, это да.

Детский сад прям какой-то...

----------


## Aljonka

> Пожалуйста..
>  идет охранник по объекту со своим служебным псом (или просто хозяин в лесу выгуливает своего хорошо подготовленного пса) и видит картину, как мужик вытянув руку с пистолетом требует от стоящей перед ним девушки (или мужчины), деньги, телефон, если девушка, то заставляет ее раздеться. Далее владелиц собаки решает: 1.развернуться и пойти в другую сторону . Окрикнуть мужика, заорать, напугать вызовом полиции - очень опасно, т.к. дальнейшие действия злоумышленника не предсказуемы. Могут пострадать все и девушка и собаковод. 3. Потихому вызвать полицию - а это значит бросить на произвол судьбы ту девушку, так как полиция приедит непонятно когда, а время играет против нее (девушки). 4. Зная, что собака может сработать по пассивной цели (определение цели - отдельный вопрос спец.треннировок), пустить собаку. Итого мы имеем: внезапное нападение (а не облайка) на этого урода, время убежать в безопасное место пострадавшей, задержать урода до прибытия полиции (если конечно собака останется жива).
> 
> Подруга -юрист мне сказала мне что в такой ситуации вполне может быть оправданное нападение собаки.Не надо думать только о плохом,такие навыкы собаки вполне могут спасти жизнь человека.
> Насчёт законов Кать,подруга,мягко скажем была удивлена вашей версией одних и тех же законов.Мало знать законы,надо их понимать.


А давайте рассмотрим ситуацию сидит снайпер на дереве и целиться в кого-нибудь, так давайте на всякий случай собаку по деревьям лазить научим и там задержания проводить....
А если серьёзно откуда на оъекте девушка взялась,да ещё и дядька с пистолетом, насколько я понимаю речь идёт об охраннике, а не о потрульном полицейском. Инна хороший Вы человечек .......и подруга Ваша юрист права конечно в данной ситуации .....и Сергей который хочет один спасти мир, но поймите Вы  :0317: каждый должен заниматься СВОИМ ДЕЛОМ ,для задержания вооружённого преступника одной обученной-даже супер собаки-очень мало и можно таких дров наломать,что потом и жизнь не мила будет, если останеться она....... ЖИЗНЬ-то.......

----------


## Jevgeni

Дааа.... В каком страшном мире мы живём. Мужики с пистолетами бродят. 
Инна, если ты знаешь, где можно посмотреть видео настоящей работы собаки. Скинь ссылочку. Я просто уже сгараю от любопытства. Сеоргей тут обмолвился, что он общается со специалистами из разных стран и видел работу их собак. Мне кажется, что в реале он видеть этого не мог, т.к. никуда не выезжал(может я ошибаюсь). Значит видео в интернете. Если не трудно. Буду благодарен.

----------


## jarvenmaa

Инна, боюсь, что Ваш пример с девушкой (снова девушка!) не совсем удачный. Ее поведение при виде летящей на нее собаки будет непредсказуемым. И не говорите, что она поймет, на кого летит собака - оскаленный пес летит в ее и напавшего на нее сторону. Так же непредсказуемы будут действия напавшего. Если пуск совершен с расстояния, позволяющего напавшему не заметить приближающегося охранника с собакой, то у него будет шанс пустить пулю и в девушку, и в собаку. Если же Сергею удалось приблизиться незаметно почти вплотную, велика вероятность того, что не ожидающий нападения нападающий (!) выстрелит с перепугу и таки убъет девушку. Чтоб не шлялась по охраняемым объектам.
Ну, и еще один вариант. Правильно подготовленная собака, выключив нападавшего, не даст уйти безнаказанно и девушке. Ведь ее готовили атаковать не только спокойно стоящего, но и быстро убегающего. А какая ей разница, виновата ли девушка? Убегает, значит надо остановить, была команда "Фас" в сторону двух спокойно стоящих людей, один из которых уже спокойно лежит, а другой беспокойно убегает. И еще вопрос, кому достанется больше - бандиту или девушке. Может даже лучше для девушки, чтобы бандит собаку успел застрелить. Тогда и она имеет шанс в живых остаться, и Сергей убежать.

----------


## Jevgeni

> Инна, боюсь, что Ваш пример с девушкой (снова девушка!) не совсем удачный. Ее поведение при виде летящей на нее собаки будет непредсказуемым. И не говорите, что она поймет, на кого летит собака - оскаленный пес летит в ее и напавшего на нее сторону. Так же непредсказуемы будут действия напавшего. Если пуск совершен с расстояния, позволяющего напавшему не заметить приближающегося охранника с собакой, то у него будет шанс пустить пулю и в девушку, и в собаку. Если же  удалось приблизиться незаметно почти вплотную, велика вероятность того, что не ожидающий нападения нападающий (!) выстрелит с перепугу и таки убъет девушку. .


Опередил. :Ag: 

А если кто то погибнет, бандит или не бандит,на охраняемой территории или нет, всё равно виноват будет владелец собаки. :Ag:

----------


## Jevgeni

Пора закрыть эту тему. 
Выводы: 
1. собака атакует не подвижную цель в добычном инстинкте. Другое просто не включиться.
2. Владельцу собаки придётся отвечать перед законом. Может быть обойдётся штрафом, а может и сроком.
3. Научить собаку атакавать не подвижную цель не проблема. Для этого надо хорошая собака, хороша, *правильная* начальная база, а дальше лепи из неё чего хочешь.
4. Владелец серьёзной собаки, должен уметь держать собаку под контролем, иначе смотри п.2
5. Владелец собаки должен быть психически нормален. 

Может быть, что-то подзабыл, тогда поправте меня. :Ad:

----------


## Tatjana

> Детский сад прям какой-то...


Не говори... :Ag: 
Просто диву даюсь.
Честно говоря, тут уже так хорошо и подробно за меня ответили. :Ay: 
Для Сергея (думаю он тут читает всё от корки до корки), для его юридической инфо:



> По собакам частных охранных фирм
> Для получение лицензии на охрану с собакой,охранник подаёт заявление в депортамент полиции, где его рассмотрят и подпишут.Собака обязательно должна иметь справку о прививках и начальную дрессировку кк1.


Инна это касается *охранных* собак, всех тех дворняжек которые охраняют стоянки с машинами и т.д.
А мы тут ведём разговор по атакующей собаки. Интересно есть разница? Я не юрист и не телохранитель, слава Богу. А то тут куда жестче бы вёлся разговор!
Сергей своими действиями настроил против себя наверное всех фигурантов Эстонии, за исключением Вити. Так что придется ему для дальнейшего тренинга ехать в Россию в войнушку играть, я так подразумеваю к *SpecF*.
Пожелаем им удачи!
*SpecF*, у нас есть традиция, представляться на форуме. Все активные участники пишут там о себе очень сдержанно, я бы сказала очень скромно. 



> 1 Много хорошо известных лиц которые рассказывают, рассказывают, рассказывают..... Но не показывают! А чего не показывают? Того как надо, но вот нести светлое и великое в уши инет масс они великолепно умеют, прям диву даешься - специалисты! С одним согласен - спортсмены и не более.


Зачем же Вы так строго нас судите?
Абсолютно все мужчины, кто тут писали в теме, кроме конечно, Сергея, (про Вас мы тоже ничего не знаем), являются фигурантами, из разных стран, при чём все придерживались одной точки зрения. Кто-то из них за своими плечами имеет опыт более 10 лет, тут в теме несколько профессионалов: кинологи, в том числе полицейский и руководитель службы безопасности сети предприятий со штатом 800 человек. 
Из всех, наверное, спортсменка я одна. Без результатов подавления с собакой огневой точки террористов! Это правда!  :Ag: 
Вы... это... поаккуратнее в выражениях, уважаемый!  :Ag: 
Тут как раз Сергей и Инна из разряда начинающих, уверяю Вас у остальных есть, что сказать по поводу своих регалий и достижений.

----------


## Tatjana

> 3. Научить собаку атаковать не подвижную цель не проблема. Для этого надо хорошая собака, хорошая,* правильная* начальная база, а дальше лепи из неё чего хочешь.


Ты очень *правильно* расставил акценты! :0190:

----------


## SpecF

> Пора закрыть эту тему. 
> Выводы: 
> 1. собака атакует не подвижную цель в добычном инстинкте. Другое просто не включиться.
> :


вот иенно это меня и позабавило. То есть опыта нет, а мнение еть! Супер!
а вот фамилию то никогда не скрывал, у нас тут знакомых много оказывается
http://www.rfpk.ru/foto/share-AAA2_4A3F78D8.html А вот это для меня значимее чем кубки
также позвольте скопировать свой пост с другого сайта
    
Для меня это важнее, чем гора кубков, общение и работа с такими людьми, это честь!!! соревнования-потеха амбиций.

----------


## SpecF

> Не говори...
> 
> .
>  Кто-то из них за своими плечами имеет опыт более 10 лет, тут в теме несколько профессионалов: кинологи, в том числе полицейский и руководитель службы безопасности сети предприятий со штатом 800 человек. 
> .


  
Это подарок как бывшему сотруднику системы от Альфовцев и начальник СБ ( это ни о чем!) это большой вопрос, что за СБ. Я тоже был наальником СБ, завода, да вот только к собакам это отношения мало имеет. Уж приоритеты уважения у меня достаточно жестки и своеобразны.

----------


## SpecF

Татьяна.
если не затруднит, из участников этой темы, кто занимается ПОДГОТОВКОЙ СЛУЖЕБНЫХ СОБАК И ИМЕЕТ ОПЫТ ИХ ПРИМЕНЕНИЯ!? Конкретно!!!! Я про применение в боевых действиях не спрашиваю, этого в вашей стране небыло! Ну и насколько мне известно ни один прибалтийский спецназ, РУССКОМУ СОБРу в подетки не годится!

----------


## Jevgeni

> вот иенно это меня и позабавило. То есть опыта нет, а мнение еть! Супер!
> .


Что же тебя так позабавило? И в каком инстинке будет атаковать собака спокойно стоящую цель? Ой, забыл, наверно в инстинкте борьбы. :Ap:  А с чего ты взял что нет опыта? :Ad:

----------


## SpecF

> А с чего ты взял что нет опыта?


Могу и ошибатся, может ты ворганах собак много приенял и количество подготовленных дляслжбыу тебя десятками меряется. А вот по постам... сомневатся начал. Про борьбу ты хорошо сказал,да вот только специфики много, и нельзя одной из составляющих так говорить, дескать добыча и усе! Вот отсюда и мнение появилось. Потому как есть категоричность суждений, но нет гибкости и попытки понимания!

----------


## inna

> Ну что же Инн, в путь, в подготовке собак по спасению девушек на объектах из-под угрозы ствола. 
> И замечательно, что у тебя есть такая толковая подруга с жизнеутверждающими советами! Будет к кому обратиться, потом, для защиты.
> 
> У законов нет версий. Есть разночтения, и противоречия, это да.
> 
> Детский сад прям какой-то...


Катя это был один из примеров,я хочу донести, что обученную собаку не только можно травить на стоящего человека( как все здесь мне написали) но и использовать её обучение в хороших целях!! Это то что касаеться подготовки гражданских собак.



> Инна это касается охранных собак, всех тех дворняжек которые охраняют стоянки с машинами и т.д.
> А мы тут ведём разговор по атакующей собаки. Интересно есть разница? Я не юрист и не телохранитель, слава Богу. А то тут куда жестче бы вёлся разговор!


Таня а можно увидеть источники этих законов,потому как собака на охране территории так же работает по человеку в случае необходимости как и собака для личной охраны! В законах я не сильна,это точно,но я не могу не верить юристам,правельно? Странно что законы рассходяться,хотелось бы наконец выяснить что же на самом деле.

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

:Ap: 
Ну-ка народ, срочно сканируем фото дипломов и медалей и померяемся, кто тут из нас достоин войти в круг уважаемых! 

*SpecF*
А может сразу спаринг, а?

Админ, прошу прощения за флуд  :Ax:

----------


## Jevgeni

> Про борьбу ты хорошо сказал,да вот только специфики много, и нельзя одной из составляющих так говорить, дескать добыча и усе! !


Тут был вопрос в каком инстинкте? А инстинктов не так уж и много, у животного, остальное всё сопутствующие товары. Скажи какие ты знаешь инстинкты животного

----------


## SpecF

Да уж какой тут флуд? выкладывайте, не стесняйтесь. Только сразу оговорсь,с соревновашек меня мало что интересует. а вопрос коснулся служебной спицифики и собаки для работы, по спортивной подготовке можно общатся в темах про спорт. А по постам суждения напоминают общение детей в песочнице срвнивающих ТТХ АБАКАН и АКМС 7.62. При этом мнение доносится до всех окружащих с оценкой специалиста с дипломом песочницы. При этом когда сии умные собак такого направления готовили или применяли никто не вспоминает. А просто вспомнить нечего. Хотя сказки я ужо слыхал, типа мимо рукава, типа хэлпер не успел.....

----------


## SpecF

> Тут был вопрос в каком инстинкте? А инстинктов не так уж и много, у животного, остальное всё сопутствующие товары. Скажи какие ты знаешь инстинкты животного


Можно было ради смеха скопировать тебе учебников кучу, да лень.
Но я скажу тебе как в 1994, когда я пришел в УГРО. начальник меня ЦСС меня спросил
- какая у тебя собака?
- сангвиник!(ответил уверенно и со знанием, после полугода совместной работы с этой собакой и раскрытия несколких краж)
Ответ был достаточно жестким
- Ты дурак! А собака у тебя сангвиник-холерик, а в каком процентном соотношении даже я не скажу! И прежде чем окончательно заявлять, подумай!

----------


## Дмитрий Паук

*Конечно могу, Инна. Толко они все на эстонском.*
Кать, а что перевода ну совсем-совсем нету?
Вообще-то мне очень надо!!!!
Что делать-то, а?

----------


## Jevgeni

> Можно было ради смеха скопировать тебе учебников кучу, да лень.


Я не знал, что у собаки столько инстинктов, что нужно копировать учебник. Как мало я знаю.




> сангвиник!(ответил уверенно и со знанием, после полугода совместной работы с этой собакой и раскрытия несколких краж)
> Ответ был достаточно жестким
> - Ты дурак! А собака у тебя сангвиник-холерик, а в каком процентном соотношении даже я не скажу! И прежде чем окончательно заявлять, подумай!


Сангвиник и сангвиник-холерик - это тоже инстикты?? :Ac:

----------


## Tatjana

> Да уж какой тут флуд? выкладывайте, не стесняйтесь. Только сразу оговорсь,с соревновашек меня мало что интересует. а вопрос коснулся служебной спицифики и собаки для работы, по спортивной подготовке можно общатся в темах про спорт. А по постам суждения напоминают общение детей в песочнице срвнивающих ТТХ АБАКАН и АКМС 7.62. При этом мнение доносится до всех окружащих с оценкой специалиста с дипломом песочницы. При этом когда сии умные собак такого направления готовили или применяли никто не вспоминает. А просто вспомнить нечего. Хотя сказки я ужо слыхал, типа мимо рукава, типа хэлпер не успел.....


Я прям теряюсь...  Знаете, разговор, кто круче - это не на моём форуме пожалуйста, а то это похоже на разговор у кого длиннее, шире и круче. согласитесь не удел специалистов! :Ag: 
Давайте разберемся о подготовке собаки. Вы считаете, что тренинг молодой собаки в защите для того, чтобы собака потом уверенно чувствовала себя в борьбе и сильно, жестко кусала должен как-то отличаться от базового тренинга, применяемого во всех структурах? Ну-ка, ну-ка?

----------


## Tatjana

> Сангвиник и сангвиник-холерик - это тоже инстикты??


 :Ag:  :Ay:  :0183: 
Мне тоже про инстинкты интересно!!!

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

> Кать, а что перевода ну совсем-совсем нету?
> Вообще-то мне очень надо!!!!
> Что делать-то, а?


Дима, есть где-то. Для тебя я поищу и скину ссылки. Тебе все  :Ad:  или какие-то конкретно интересуют?

----------


## SpecF

а при чем здесь инстинкты, я просто привел пример категоричности суждения.Начет инстинкта добычи, борьбы, оборонительного... споры ведут люди куда образованнее меня и не могут придти к общему знаменателю. Но это все мелочи. Мне так и не ответили, ПРАКТИКИ ЗДЕСЬ ЕСТЬ? Судя по передергиванию ИХ НЕТ!

----------


## Jevgeni

> а при чем здесь инстинкты


Разговор вообще-то идёт про инстинкты.




> Начет инстинкта добычи, борьбы, оборонительного... споры ведут люди куда образованнее меня и не могут придти к общему знаменателю. Но это все мелочи.


Вона как, значит в спец органах инстинкты это мелочи.





> Мне так и не ответили, ПРАКТИКИ ЗДЕСЬ ЕСТЬ? Судя по передергиванию ИХ НЕТ!


Да тут все ппрактики. Теоретиков здесь, по пальцам перещитать

----------


## SpecF

> Да тут все ппрактики. Теоретиков здесь, по пальцам перещитать


Я понял это изначально. :Ag:  Ну и убедился тож :Af:

----------


## Tatjana

Я так поняла, что надо все-таки по пунктам:



> Незнаю чего Сергей завелся, я просто прошел по ссылке со своего форума и почитал что здесь написано.
> 1 Много хорошо известных лиц которые рассказывают, рассказывают, рассказывают..... Но не показывают! А чего не показывают? Того как надо, но вот нести светлое и великое в уши инет масс они великолепно умеют, прям диву даешься - специалисты! С одним согласен - спортсмены и не более.


И я не знаю чего завёлся? О нём тут никто говорить и не собирался. А на счет не показывают, это Вы зря... Я всё-время показываю. :Af: 




> 2 Кто из рассуждающих здесь,заисключением одного поста хэлпера здесь ЗАНИМАЕТСЯ подотовкой защитных, да еще в прикладном направлении собак, направленных на выполнение задач которые достаточно специфичны? НИКОГО! Максимум вам дано болтатся на поводке и внимать что вам в уши льют. Судя по постам льют, да не все, но вы услашали ДОБЫЧА!!! и вумные стали, практики защитной работы!


Ну вот мы и поговорим о том, что Вы нам начнете лить в уши! И получиться ли лить? :Ap:  Наши силовики об этом в инете не кричат.




> 3 Услышал про ВЕЛИКИХ которые достигли больших высот и чтос вами общатся надо в полусогнутом состояни и с подобострастным взглядом. А чего достигли то? Ась? На соревновашках были? Может даже где кубочек получили? Вот это круто, прямо падаю ниц! Но с одним согласен, учится надо и этот процесс непрекрщаем. Но вы просто явно застопорились, сдобычей то. Может чего еще вспомните?


От кого Вы это слышали? Вы вообще о ком говорите по-конкретнее? И какие высоты имеются ввиду? Разговоры на этом форуме ведутся серьёзные и просьба за свои слова отвечать!? :Af: 



> 4 Подготовка по пассиву - чтука спицифичная и гражданским ее явно преподовать не надо! Но до абсурда тоже ведь можно дойти, не так ли?
> Так нафигаж вам граждане, лобовую атаку собаке преподовать? Вы собаку то применить то не могете, раве что наповодке для обороны, так и не надо ее учит!


Я Вам хочу напомнить, что в Эстонии всё-таки есть законы и проф. структуры их придерживаются. Мы не можем это осуждать и оспаривать.
Лобовая атака в нормативе - это необходимый тест для племенной собаки. Именно на это разрабатывался ШХ. А впоследствии норматив перерос в спорт, которому совсем совсем не много лет. В ИПО кажется соревнуются с 1992 г. БСП до сих пор не столь спортивное мероприятие, сколь зоотехническое, где как раз очень много представителей силовых структур подбирают материал, анализируют работу собак и делают соответствующие выводы. 



> А теперь опровергйте меня, опровергайте... Только сначала ответте на вопросы, плиз. Вот только воды ненадо, просто конкретно!


Я конкретно Вас опровергла или еще нужны разьяснения?



> Крыска
> Я вами поражен, всамое сердце. А чему вы там собак то учите? А как вы предлагаете поступить с инструкторами? Может и начнете? А то как то вы очнь правильны, по отношению к некоторым, но не ко всем.
> Ирка
> Ны вы как всегда,сымаю шляпу, хотя иногда чтото иное хоцца снять, например тапок 43 размера. Занимайтесь ужо ИПОй и отстаньте от человека, то что у вас СУПЕР песа я ужо слышал, вот только как она интересно натапок посмотрит? Хотядопускаю что неплохо, я все допускаю в этой жизни, практика понимашь.


У нас не принято переходить на личности. Перечитайте весь форум пожалуйста, Вы с Сергеем первые, и кажется единственные кто это сделал.



> Насчет ХАМСТВА. О как избирательны админы. Я кстати хамства неувидел, а вот понтов много однако, пустых.


Про хамство повторяться не буду, а вот очень хотелось бы от Вас узнать о чьих понтах Вы пишите? Пожалуйста отвечайте за свои слова и приведите пример.

----------


## Tatjana

> Только сразу оговорсь,с соревновашек меня мало что интересует. а вопрос коснулся служебной спицифики и собаки для работы, по спортивной подготовке можно общатся в темах про спорт.


Вы как-то игнорируете мои вопросы и мои сообщения. Повторюсь еще раз: *в чем Вы видите разницу в построении фундамента защитной работы молодой собаки при любых дальнейших направлениях?* И если видите разницу, то коротко аргументируйте!

----------


## Дмитрий Паук

Прочел все, о чем здесь говорили. Очень познавательно :Af: 
Что характерно, ничего не изменилось за те 10 лет, когда мы со старым моим пёсой показывали элементы защитной спортивной работы в одном питомнике, "осбслуживающем" одно учреждение :Ab: 
Товарищи! Особеноо SpecF! 
Эти аргументы мне высказывали 10 лет назад. Пришлось убеждать местных кинологов, рискуя вызвать у них нервный срыв:). Убедил. Сейчас уже никого не убеждаю. Зачем? Изменить свои взгляды может только человек, ПОЗНАВШИЙ. Если он стремится к познанию, он поймет сам. Если нет - Бог ему судья... Вот Вы показали подарки к юбилеям - ножички, медальки... Это показатель Вашей работы? У меня есть много знакомых (и друзей), работающих в "структурах". На различных должностях и званиях.. Можете поверить, не с одной маленькой звездочкой на погонах. У них таких вещей не меньше, хотя не все эти люди связаны с кинологией. Дело как мне кажется, не в этом. А в том, что Вы не зная, как строится НАСТОЯЩАЯ спортивная дрессировка, имеете о ней достаточно жесткое мнение. Не подкрепленное СОБСТВЕННЫМ опытом и знаниями. Мне очень бы хотелось бы, что бы Ваша фраза о необходимости *учения* была не пустым звуком. Иметь мнение, не зная предмета, на мой взгляд не совсем корректно. Небольшой кусочек видео или даже Ваше присутствие на площадке в течение пары-тройки дней не раскроет Вам глаза. О том, чтобы разобраться КАК и ЧТО происходит в *серъезном тренинге*, нужны ГОДЫ.
Мне хотелось бы, что бы Вы задумались немного о том, что есть масса людей, занимающихся спортом, знания и опыт которых *на порядок* превосходят Ваши знания. И эта мысль подтолкнула бы ВАс к тому, чтобы общаться на форуме более уважительно.
В том, что вы написали, я лично не нашел ничего для себя полезного. Из того, что написали спортсмены - достаточно много.
Форумы, подобные этому созданы в основном для того, чтобы поделиться ОПЫТОМ или узнать что-то... Так давайте придерживаться этого направления. Ок?
Спасибо.

----------


## Jevgeni

> Я понял это изначально. Ну и убедился тож


Если вы думаете, что с вами вступят в перепалку, то вы ошибаетесь. Тут люди с крепкой нервной системой и не такие атаки выдерживали :Ap: 
Не на один вопрос вы не ответили, кроме как позвенеть медальками. 
Вывод: 
1.Вы не можете участвовать в дискусиях, т.к. слабо понимаете сути защитной работы. Состояние и мотивацию собаки в защитной работе.
2. Человек не уверенный в себе, начинает нападки на собеседников, т.к. не может ничем аргументировать.

----------


## Tatjana

Юрий Голубев, еще что бросилось в глаза, все тут присутствующие к Вам обратились на ВЫ! Чего нельзя сказать о Вас... :Ac:

----------


## SpecF

> Товарищи! Особеноо SpecF! 
> Эти аргументы мне высказывали 10 лет назад.


Дмитрий
А какие аргументы!? я НИКАКИХаргументов не приводил. Мне всего лишь интересно
1 Чего может понимать СПОРТСМЕН ЖЕНЩИНА или простой гражданин в специфике подготовки служебной собаки
2 Откудаим знать и тем более понимать СПИЦИФИКУ собак различных направлений
3 И с какого они взяли,что атака пассивного - работа только на добычном инстинкте. Уних есть опыт подготовки и практической работы с такими собаками? Да откуда он уних? если акромя ИПО они ничем иным не занимаются?
Ну ладно когда идет палемика людей которые таких собак подготовили и идет спор КАК ПРАВИЛЬНЕЕ И ЛУЧШЕ, но так ведь таких собак то у них нет, как и самого опыта такой работы, в силу элементарной ненадобности! Много в прибалтике хэлпов работающих в костюме или скрытке? Я так рукавом например практически не пользуюсь. У меня накладка на рукаве пережила два костма и скрытку, а собаки в эстонии таких приколов почти не знают, им незачем. Вспомнился анекдот про черепах и прибалтийский темперамент :Ag: 
Татьяна
Вы простите, но когда я заинтересуюсь вашей спортивной работой, тогда можно будет пообщатся, что касаемо подготовки служебных собак, да еще и с определенной направленностью, вы увы не собеседник. Но язвить конечно могете, тут уж ваше право.

----------


## SpecF

> 1.Вы не можете участвовать в дискусиях, т.к. слабо понимаете сути защитной работы. Состояние и мотивацию собаки в защитной работе.
> 2. Человек не уверенный в себе, начинает нападки на собеседников, т.к. не может ничем аргументировать.


Это я и прочитал с начала темы. Может продемонстрируете собачку вашей подготовки?
А писать про мотивацию и состояние.... это много таких. Тот же Вяткин например. Да вот несмотря на наш с ним конфликтик, связанный скорее с характером, он может ответить, да по полной. Здесь я такого не наблюдаю.

----------


## Tatjana

*SpecF*
У меня такое ощущение, что Вы читаете между строк... Перечитайте еще раз, что написал Вам Дмитрий Паук.
 :Ag: 

*Дима*, поддерживаю тебя полностью! Короче нет смысла. Оппонент ничего не слышит.
Когда я пытаюсь Юрия вывести на предметный разговор, то он отбрехивается общими фразами, конкретно ничего написать или опровергнуть не может, ни по подготовке, ни по теории.
Типа все вы тут дураки, и  в спецназ тут никто не играет... 
Ну и хорошо, зачем тогда обращать внимание на наш скромный форум? :Ad: 

Да, я тоже считаю или допускаю, что через агрессию можно строить тренинг по неподвижному человеку! Но еще раз повнимательнее прочитайте пост Айво Обликас.



> Татьяна
> Вы простите, но когда я заинтересуюсь вашей спортивной работой


А вот не прощаю! Тогда что привело Вас на мой форум? 
Мы сейчас тут кажется не о спортивной работе с Вами говорим. И я, хоть и не сотрудник силовых структур, но имею возможность постоянного общения с профессионалами кинологической службы МВД и не имею никаких оснований не доверять немецким, финским и эстонским специалистам, готовящим собак в гос. структурах. 
Но даже не это главное. Главное то, что любой специалист должен понимать, что собака везде остается собакой и не трансформируется во что-то фантастическое, в зависимости от применения. Это не баллончик с газом. Невозможно изменить законы природы, нужно уметь "читать" собаку, владеть ею и понимать какие инстинкты движут её поведением. 
Еще никто не отменял таких понятий, как твердость характера, мотивация в работе, высокий уровень добычного и пищевого инстинктов, агрессия, баланс между мотивацией и требованием, социальный инстинкт, гибкость нервной системы от которых зависят способности собаки к работе . Всё это база, которую необходимо знать, как силовикам, так и спортсменам.

Вы, Юрий первый, от кого я слышу эти опровержения. Как-то не стыкуется.

----------


## Дмитрий Паук

_Для тебя я поищу и скину ссылки._
Ой :Ah:  Аж что-то дрогнуло внутри...
Кать все, что можно, или все что найдешь. Тут у нас темка одна развивается... Очень нужен материал всякий юридический.
Можно в личку, можно в мыло, можно прям сюда. Но не дай Бог, пропущу среди всех этих разговоров... Поэтому лучше в личку.
Спасибо заранее!

----------


## Дмитрий Паук

SpecF *А какие аргументы!? я НИКАКИХаргументов не приводил*
Почитайте повнимательнее то, что сами же написали выше, пожалуйста.
хочу еще раз повторить:
_Сейчас уже никого не убеждаю. Зачем?_
Хочу только сказать вот что: КАК ПРАВИЛО собака может показать только ту работу, которой она *обучена*. Я имею ввиду КАЧЕСТВЕННУЮ работу. При условии, что генетика собаки позволяет ее, собаку этой работе *обучить*.
Здесь, на этом форуме, речь идет об обучении и о подготовке собак к испытаниям, соревнованиям и т.п. Если Вам нужна информация по методикам подготовки собак с сдаче норматива или к соревнованиям - Вам сюда. Если Вам нужен "реал", то Вы ошиблись адресом. Это к "реальщикам" Вам надо. А мы тут так, все больше теоретизируем:)
Спасибо!

----------


## SpecF

> Хочу только сказать вот что: КАК ПРАВИЛО собака может показать только ту работу, которой она *обучена*. Я имею ввиду КАЧЕСТВЕННУЮ работу. При условии, что генетика собаки позволяет ее, собаку этой работе *обучить*.


тут глупо бы было спорить, тем более согласен полностью.

----------


## natalia

Посмотрев на дипломы и впечатлившись, решила пошукать по инету. Нашла очень интересную страничкую. SpecF скажите это вы? А это работа ваших собак?
http://www.rfpk.ru/7s/rezume.htm

----------


## SpecF

> А это работа ваших собак?
> http://www.rfpk.ru/7s/rezume.htm


А где там про моих собак? Это просто небольшой кусок биографии.
Собаки у меня на ютубе немножко представлены. Я ж не скрываюсь,чай не преступник.

----------


## natalia

Так там представлены собаки вашей подготовки? Так и должна работать собака?

----------


## SpecF

Да где ТАМ? А собак которых мне нравится смотреть, так это КНПВ. К сожалению, такой материал штучный.

----------


## SpecF

еще один момент, при чем здесь моя личность и понимание процесса подготовки собаки по статичному человеку?

----------


## Nubira

> еще один момент, при чем здесь моя личность и понимание процесса подготовки собаки по статичному человеку?


Затем, что на этом форуме принято знать, с кем ведешь диалог. А в теме "Персоналии" Вы представиться не соизволили  :Af:

----------


## SpecF

Nubira 
Оно конечно спорить не стану, может и принято, а я вот плохой, извините, а может просто как большинство, этого делать не стал по причине отсутствия острой необходимости. Не говорю что я прав, но я не увидел что ОБЯЗАН, а раз нет, так и суда нет. на то и существут инет ники, а иначе укажите в правилах форума, об обязательном заполнении анкеты.

----------


## SpecF

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yUHn8...e=channel_page
смотрите как работать надо кинологом, только со звуком и до конца. :Ad:

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

*SpecF*
 :Ag:  :Ag:  :Ag: 
Ну хоть юмор у вас есть! Респект!

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

*SpecF*



> Много в прибалтике хэлпов работающих в костюме или скрытке? Я так рукавом например практически не пользуюсь. У меня накладка на рукаве пережила два костма и скрытку, а собаки в эстонии таких приколов почти не знают, им незачем. Вспомнился анекдот про черепах и прибалтийский темперамент.


Да видели мы скрытку, видели.  :Ap:  И даже одевали. И даже не один раз. И костюмы даже видели в дрессировочных центрах армии и полиции. 
А на наших спортивных площадках в костюмах не работают, т.к. гражданских ринговых дисциплин пока в Эстонии нет. И бедные мы, спортсмены, для костюмов-то.  :Ac:  Так, если надо, бушлаты напяливаем и вперед! И даже есть у нас спецы, работающие на голое тело. И что это меняет?

Прежде чем костюм или рукав напялить, хорошо бы понимать чему и как обучать с помощью оного приспособления. Прежде чем пускать на скрытку, надо видеть какой недостаток надо изменить этим упражнением.
Вот вам тут вопросы про инстинкты и мотивации и задают. А вы: "не важно"...
Вы ответьте, пожалуйста, вот по ринговым спортивным дисциплинам вы щенков с какого возраста начинаете обучать? 

И, попрошу, вы все же аргументируйте, аргументируйте. А не уточняйте национальность.




> еще один момент, при чем здесь моя личность и понимание процесса подготовки собаки по статичному человеку?


Да откуда ж иначе узнать что вы эти процессы понимаете?

----------


## Tatjana

> еще один момент, при чем здесь моя личность и понимание процесса подготовки собаки по статичному человеку?


Так Вы тут на всех обрушились, что никто не знает и ни у кого нет опыта, а сам, что только по роликам КНПВ что ли?

С чувством юмора всё здорово - это хорошо, но хотелось бы так сказать к звону медалей и звездочек на что-то более реальное посмотреть в Вашем исполнении.

----------


## Tatjana

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yUHn8...e=channel_page
> смотрите как работать надо кинологом, только со звуком и до конца.


Погодите, это что такое? Имитация реала что ли?  :Ai: 
Однако какой Вы затейник! :Ag:

----------


## Jevgeni

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yUHn8...e=channel_page
> смотрите как работать надо кинологом, только со звуком и до конца.


 :Ag:  :Ag: Это было весело. Спасибо за хорошее настроение. Собаки просто красавцы.

----------


## Jevgeni

> Посмотрев на дипломы и впечатлившись, решила пошукать по инету. Нашла очень интересную страничкую. SpecF скажите это вы? А это работа ваших собак?http://www.rfpk.ru/7s/rezume.htm


Спасибо за ссылку. Давно хотел посмотреть на реальных собак. 
За столько лет, ничего не изменилось. Опять убедился, что правильно я занимаюсь SchH.

----------


## Jevgeni

> В Таллинне прошёл семинар. Семинар проводил немецкий инструктор Dieter Wacker 
> 
> Кто нибудь может сказать. Кто это?


Таня ты же должна быть в курсе

----------


## Nata

http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=GB&h...&v=gQpu9UoXCeM  :Ag:

----------


## RobinGood

Потешный у Вас форум, Татьяна!!!!

Вы знаете, этот форум, мне напоминает воспоминания из раннего детства, когда все дети ездили на лето к бабушкам и дедушкам в деревню. Так вот там, для тех кто не бывал в Богом забытых деревушках, после утреннего выгона скота на пастьбу, у местных женьщин было немного свободного времени. Они обычно собирались в одном месте и брали кучу семячек с собой. Так вот разговоры, этих малообразованных, в силу ненадобности, женщин были и о коровах и о политике и о Советской армии и о космосе и еще много о чем....... :Ag: 

Так и тут: люди, которые занимаются цирковыми собачками - пытаются судить о служебном собаководстве и о правовых нормах, касающихся этого направления; которые охраняют жвачки и женские прокладки в суппермаркетах - пытаются судить и что-то советовать в телоохране и в той же юриспруденции; а некоторые, просто глупо обманываются, читая раскрыв рот, чистую лож из уст "ГУРУ".
Да и еще - а некоторые, просто подтявкивают, дабы быть ближе к "ВЕЛИКИМ"!
Кто хотел, тот уже разобрался. Всем остальным - приятных заблуждений!

*Женя*, ты писал, что-то про мои поездки за границу. Эх Женя,Женя, тебе бы так помотаться по миру, да и еще и по работе, так увидел бы действительно, служебных собак, а не ...... :Ag: 
И прежде чем говорить о звоне чужик медалек, надо хоть одну свою заслужить!!!!
*Татьяна*, а Вы что-то писали о фигурантах, с которыми я поругался (или как-то так). А можно конкретнее? Что-то я не припоминаю.....
Да и вообщем-то, есть у Робина хороший инструктор, причем один из самых опытных, зачем больше то? У Робина нет проблем: под этого работаю, а под этого нет. :Ap: 

Пообщавшись на днях с остольным кинологическим сообществом Таллинна, я понял, что заходить на этот форум можно только для того, что бы поднять себе настроение! :Ag: 

И за это спасибо!

----------


## Tatjana

> Таня ты же должна быть в курсе


Похоже какой-то немец, их там тыщи, кто имеет право ШХ принимать. Мне гугл ничего не выдал. Катя нашла о нем упоминание в участии на прошлогодней выставке SV. Больше ничего. :Ab:

----------


## Jevgeni

:Ag: Сергей, не надо унижаться так, пытаясь оскарбить других. Один из твоих препадователей( как я понял), пытался здесь устроить примерную атаку, но она захлебнулась. Если есть какие-то конкретные аргументы выкладывай. Кстати, я поездил и повидал. И не поверишь видел, цирковых собак :Ad: , которые реально кусались, не на рукав, и не на костюм :Ab: , и готовили их не в спецподразделениях, а простые цирковые фигуранты. :Ab:  
По поводу заданого Инной вопроса, на этом форуме был дан ответ. Пришли люди и сказали, что это ерунда, но ответ свой не дали и не дали не на один вопрос, заданный здесь, ответа. Может мы все заблуждаемся, так укажите нам на истину. А в ответ... вы придурки ничего не смыслите.., даже собак настоящих не видели.

----------


## Jevgeni

> Похоже какой-то немец, их там тыщи, кто имеет право ШХ принимать. Мне гугл ничего не выдал. Катя нашла о нем упоминание в участии на прошлогодней выставке SV. Больше ничего.


А меня спрашивают, а я не сном не духом. Даже о семинаре таком не слышал. И меня удивило, что почти все дрессировщики в это время в Тамсалу были.

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

:Ag: 
А от вас, Сергей, попрежнему ни одного коментария. Только поливание грязью.
Н-да дискуссия не вышла. "Вы с Васей" читай - со SpecF-ом не соизволили ответить ни на один конкретно поставленный вопрос, что по своей профессии, что по дрессуре собак. Одна Инна за вас отдувалась. Ну чтож, прячтесь и дальше за спину девушки.

----------


## Tatjana

> А меня спрашивают, а я не сном не духом. Даже о семинаре таком не слышал


Жень, да это не дрессировщики семинар организовывали, это же Арктикус для своих организовывал сдачу, ну заодно там что-то почитали. Ты же знаешь, как шуцхунды тут принимаются! :Ab:

----------


## RobinGood

> Сергей, не надо унижаться так, пытаясь оскарбить других. Один из твоих препадователей( как я понял), пытался здесь устроить примерную атаку, но она захлебнулась. Если есть какие-то конкретные аргументы выкладывай. Кстати, я поездил и повидал. И не поверишь видел, цирковых собак, которые реально кусались, не на рукав, и не на костюм, и готовили их не в спецподразделениях, а простые цирковые фигуранты.
> По поводу заданого Инной вопроса, на этом форуме был дан ответ. Пришли люди и сказали, что это ерунда, но ответ свой не дали и не дали не на один вопрос, заданный здесь, ответа. Может мы все заблуждаемся, так укажите нам на истину. А в ответ... вы придурки ничего не смыслите.., даже собак настоящих не видели.


Женя, я никого и не собирался оскорблять! Просто каждый должен заниматься своим делом, а не строить из себя мыльный пузырь.

Что касается, Инниного вопроса, или вопросов, том мы все видели какие были ответы! Вот что захледнулось, так это ответы на Иннены вопросы. И я знаю почему. Потому что кто-то говорил, что за свои слова надо отвечать, только сам об этом забывает! :Ap:  Это смешно!!!! Юристы говорят одно, а вы все про какие-то спец.подготовки в Мурасте, какие-то разрешения из полиции и т.д. Ну, нельзя же так заблуждаться. Есть закон и он далеко не Чернякова.
Глаза то откройте!!!!!

----------


## RobinGood

> А от вас, Сергей, попрежнему ни одного коментария. Только поливание грязью.
> Н-да дискуссия не вышла. "Вы с Васей" читай - со SpecF-ом не соизволили ответить ни на один конкретно поставленный вопрос, что по своей профессии, что по дрессуре собак. Одна Инна за вас отдувалась. Ну чтож, прячтесь и дальше за спину девушки.


Коль уж я сдесь, то и Вам отвечу.

Я тоже надеялся на дискуссию, но он не вышла. Очень жаль. Об этом я писал выше. 
Комментировать откровенную глупость я не собираюсь. Тем более на этом форуме.
Но поверте мне наслово, Ваше понимание законов и применения служебных собак в персональной охране очень искаженное. Я понимаю, что профили наших профессий совершенно разные, но тогда не надо утверждать, чего не знаете.

Вот, собственно и все.

----------


## Jevgeni

Спасибо Таня, теперь всё встало на свои места.

----------


## Jevgeni

Сергей, пожалуйста конкретней в чём мы не правы. Надоело уже ваше.. смешно, глупо, вы не смыслите..

----------


## Tatjana

Сергей, а у нас тут Чернякова - закон! :Ag:

----------


## RobinGood

> Сергей, пожалуйста конкретней в чём мы не правы. Надоело уже ваше.. смешно, глупо, вы не смыслите..


Женя, то о чем писал именно я и о чем могу говорить с уверенностью - это правовые аспекты применения гражданской или служебной собаки, применение собак в персональной охране, законодательные нормы, касающиеся служебного собаководства в Эстонии. По всем этим вопросам участники форума писаль несусветную чушь!!!! Простой трёп на базаре.
Относительно примеров применения прикладных собак, будь то гражданских или служебных, то привести таких я могу десятки. Но не буду, так как обсуждение этих примеров, точно не для этого форума. Люди так поглощены спортом, что прикладное направление, а тем более служебное уже очень далеко от них.

Я не собираюсь менять мир, а тем более всех вас. Мне это не нужно. Я пришел сюда с конкретным вопросов, в ответ я услышал откровенное хамство, непонимание сути вопроса и принебрижение чужим мнением.

Знающие люди мне сказали, что это не новость на этом форуме. 
Рыба, как ты знаешь, начинает гнить с головы!

----------


## RobinGood

> Сергей, а у нас тут Чернякова - закон!


Я не сомневался! :Ag:

----------


## Tatjana

> Я не сомневался!


Ну, так давно пора сделать выводы и свалить отсюда! :Ad:

----------


## Jevgeni

> Женя, то о чем писал именно я и о чем могу говорить с уверенностью - это правовые аспекты применения гражданской или служебной собаки, применение собак в персональной охране, законодательные нормы, касающиеся служебного собаководства в Эстонии. По всем этим вопросам участники форума писаль несусветную чушь!!!! Простой трёп на базаре.


А в чём трёп. Катя привела статьи из законов. Значит там что-то не так. И опять ... трёп , чушь.... а в ответ ничего, одни слова

----------


## RobinGood

> Ну, так давно пора сделать выводы и свалить отсюда!


Если Вы не заметили, то разговор то идет не свами!!!!
Вы опять льстите себе!!!! Общение с Вами - слишком много чести! :Ag:

----------


## Tatjana

Уважаемые участники и читатели форума, такая скандальная тема с переходом на личности появилась на нашем форуме в первые за всё время его существования!
Прошу прощения, что вынуждена закрыть эту тему. Пользователь с громким именем Робин Гуд удалён навсегда. Надеюсь, что это первый и последний случай. У нас даже правил никаких не было написано по участию, потому что никто и никогда не превращал тут обсуждение в базар и оскорбления с переходом на личности.
Еще раз приношу свои извинения за то, что вы вынуждены были читать тут хамство и невежество.

----------

